#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Etap 7.5.0

## optimus

If anyone has ETAP 7.5.0, plaese share links .



with best regardsSee More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## br1x

I have etap 7.5 but have not the serial for activation.
any one has this serial?
bye

----------


## optimus

br1x plaese share etap 7.5 i might can help you to run it .

----------


## br1x

here is etap 7.5

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]					
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]		
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]			


regards

----------


## raj151857

Try this:
"PrQs45 /0DmpR 9QjuV2 65gFwx ;VCxyu lmGDa/"

----------


## raj151857

step 1: Install Etap V.7.5.0
Step 2: Copy madicine Etap V.6.0.0
Step 3: Run Madicine
Step 4: Restart 
Step 5: Entry Activation Code "PrQs45 /0DmpR 9QjuV2 65gFwx ;VCxyu lmGDa/" 

Am unable to check as my laptop is at site in Russia. Please check & revert back does it works. All the best

----------


## whiteron

password?  please.

----------


## raj151857

which password

----------


## whiteron

extracting from zetap75 required password..

----------


## raj151857

I think Mr. br1x  or Mr.Optimus will help for  password

----------


## raj151857

ETAP Peta 6 will work I think but required activation code

----------


## raj151857

It required password & some one have to help for password & activation code

----------


## raj151857

Password is required for extraction , Mr. br1x please help

See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## Kebian

hi All,

i am try'n to launch etap for the first time but can get thru the etap license path selection edit box- its requesting for the IP address of the etap license server, can someone pls get me that. i'm told i shd install etap6 , apply peta6 ******** and use the serial, then etap7 will work. someone pls upload n give me the links to download etap6, pls remember to add the peta 6 ******** n the serial

regards,
kebian

----------


## br1x

This passwor for unrar ZETAPZ75

=//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$

Enjoy

----------


## whiteron

thanks br1x.
Installation was a success. but Serial numbers are wrong. Does not run.
(Step 5: Entry Activation Code "PrQs45 /0DmpR 9QjuV2 65gFwx ;VCxyu lmGDa/" )

----------


## Kebian

Hi friends, i desperately need help. like i have indicated before, i have been try'n to launch etap7 for the first time but have problems. the prog is asking for the IP address of the etap license server. i'm told if i have etap6, peta6 ******** and its serial, i install that n etap 7 will work. please someone help me, i am a yng design engr, i need this software badly. better yet, give me etap7.5 plus all that is needed for the software the run. so br1x, whiteron, whoever pls i desperately need help.

regards,
kebian

----------


## Compaqnx6320

Can help me, 
the password unrar files cannot work. 
somebody can help me pls.

----------


## raj151857

thanks br1x.
Installation was a success

----------


## Compaqnx6320

Mr. raj151857

how about your can open rar file of this password? pls. help me. thank

----------


## optimus

> Can help me, 
> the password unrar files cannot work. 
> somebody can help me pls.



 .rar password is: 
=//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friend,
Mr Br1x had posted the winrar password ,copy same & paste when password requested. It works.

----------


## Compaqnx6320

Thank All,

we try that follow your intro the win rar is show
!   " D:\03-Software\ETAP 7.5\ZETAPZ75.part01.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file ZETAPZ75.iso (wrong password ?)"

pls. recommend us, thank

----------


## raj151857

May be the downloaded file is corrupt ,download again dear. Trust it works

----------


## smzakaullah

Thanks for providing Etap 7.5 but the activation code is not working,

See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## raj151857

Activation code is not working, Need same ASAP . Please help

----------


## Kebian

Dear friends,
why isn't anybody minding me?, i feel so alienated. i have asked for help with etap in a couple of threads but no one has responded. pls somebody help. am being asked for the IP address of the etap license server, i have no idea. anyone wit the solution? or etap6 wit peta6 ******** and serial or better yet etap7.5 with all that is needed to make it run, pls give me the links, i'm desperate.

kebian

----------


## raj151857

Dear Kebian,
Please have a look on forums posts , Many Gentleman has mention clear instructions for ETAP installation & Including me all were sucessful. If you  find problem please take help of IT person. Trust this will help.

----------


## Swami

Any ******* mirror?

----------


## rahgoshafan

very thanks

----------


## raj151857

ETAP 7.5 Serial Activation no Please

----------


## Kebian

thanks raj151857, will do that but i am also interested in the etap7.5, so when u r thru pls give me the links n the details. i'd appreciate that.

regards,
kebian

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friend,
Request Please load ETAP 7.5 Serial Activation Code ASAP.

Every one is waiting for same.

Please help.
Raj

----------


## smzakaullah

Mr. Raj

Why dont your share the activation code of ETAP 7.5 which you are using in your company's licenced software of 7.5. If it will work or not I dont know. We also have in our company licensed 7.5 and I would also share that. May be it works.

----------


## bluedonil

Password required for extracting zip file
thanks in advance

----------


## juso

> Password required for extracting zip file
> thanks in advance



.rar password is: 
=//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$

----------


## fgm

I need from madicine Etap V.6.0.0.


Please give a link.See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## lubl

anyone have etap 7.5 serial 
please send me too
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## Tranquang

Please send me the activation code for ETAP 7.5.0, thks!
Tranquangicic@gmail.com

----------


## raj151857

hi   friends,   i   had   tried   two   activation   code   both   r   not   working,   gentle   request   please   do   needful   asap   for   serial   activation.

----------


## eeeng02

No one get ETAP 7.5 working here. Activation Code is not working.
I could not unrar ETAP 7.5 given in this thread. When I enter winrar passcode as given it is rejected immediately.
I then try deleting last dollar "$" in the passcode. It works winrar start from first file and got struck at file #14 for wrong passcode again.
So I try using real ETAP 7.5 CD from my work. Apply etap6 -----, try Activation code given in the thread. It doesn't work.
I try the license activation code. It doesn't work. I have to give up.

I explore more on ETAP 6.0 and 7.0 version on the same ETAP 6 -----
ETAP 6.0 work on both for ----- activation code and license activation code. It doesn't care. I also use real ETAP 6.0 CD to install. It works.
For ETAP 7.0, I try using real ETAP 7.0 CD. License activation code doesn't work. I have to use activation code given in then -----.
I hope that ETAP 7.5 could be the same as 7.0. Only working activation code is required.
[/SIZE][/SIZE]

----------


## Kebian

Hi All , i urgently need help wit some electrical design. its a 2-storey containing 7 apartments. one main panel board serving the seven consumer units, a backup generator set for the whole building, manual changeover switch. wat wiring design can ensure the meter does not read when you change supply to the generator, that is i do not want to do the double wiring bcos of cost.
Pls gurus, help, the proj is ongoing

regards,
kebian

----------


## smzakaullah

> Hi All , i urgently need help wit some electrical design. its a 2-storey containing 7 apartments. one main panel board serving the seven consumer units, a backup generator set for the whole building, manual changeover switch. wat wiring design can ensure the meter does not read when you change supply to the generator, that is i do not want to do the double wiring bcos of cost.
> Pls gurus, help, the proj is ongoing
> 
> regards,
> kebian



Install the energy meter on incoming side of the normal supply line.

----------


## nagovind

Please let me know whether it will work in Window 7 .......64 bit operating sysetem

----------


## JARS2011

I have the etap 7.5.0 full with all his modules
 cost $ 250

compatibility: Windows xp / windows vista / windows 7 32 bits

----------


## netspyking

> I have the etap 7.5.0 full with all his modules
>  cost $ 250
> 
> compatibility: Windows xp / windows vista / windows 7 32 bits



Dear JARS2011 ,

Please read forum rules before posting here ,

It is not allowed here to sell software or advertise ,

Thanks for your attention ,

----------


## raj151857

dear   jars,   this   forum   is   not   for   selling   .   U   must   be   ashamed   for   doing   such   nusiance.   People   here  share  informations for   the   sake   of   all  brothers   may   be   helpful.  I   support   netspyking  that   selling   adv   must  be   banned   as   its   not   allowed   here.   If   you  really  want   to  help all friends  and   brothers  share  serial   activation   code. Today or  tomorrow   some  genius  will   definetly share  for  all  brothers.  Hope  you  get  the  point.  Still  you  want  to  sell  i   suggest  ebay  is  right  place  for  you  .  This  forum is  just  for sharing  information for  helping  all  brothers.
Regards

----------


## Ajeet.kumar

What is Madicine .. It is asking for PC license  /Server license ..what to do ..please help

----------


## Ajeet.kumar

Dear Raj


I am also facing the same afterinstallation it is asking for license .. what to do  ? please helpSee More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## singh1515

password please for extracting the  ZETPZ75

----------


## juso

rar password is: 
=//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$

----------


## orlyboy

Dear All,

The rar file is fully working with the given password to extract, the only thing we need is the activation code.

Thanks

----------


## raj151857

We all need serial activation code.

----------


## moon619

any body having OTI files of short circuit calculation in etap 7,
 than please upload

----------


## fgm

I can't explain why I can't install License Manager ? Where is it ? Also all wants a serial activation code.Ok.That's good.But if a man have SN where put this number ? By me, ETAP always ask for license server, not for number.How I can fix this problem ? I think, that the problem is I don't have a License Manager, but I am not sure.Please help me.

----------


## br1x

Etap ask for licence server if you have not installed the peta crk
if you Install peta crk, then is possible enter the S/N 
bye

----------


## raj151857

Any News for ETAP 7.5 Serial Activation code? Friends wake up , Please share.

----------


## Kebian

Hi All , i urgently need help wit some electrical design. its a 2-storey containing 7 apartments. one main panel board serving the seven consumer units, a backup generator set for the whole building, manual changeover switch. the earthing is TT. major appliances of course are cookers and washing machines. what number of earth rods will be enough, that is coming from the main panel board to ground. how do i determine that? need ans ASAP.

regards,
kebian

----------


## raj151857

Hi friends Try this serial No for ETAP 7.5 . This activates ETAP 7.5.
"KCSgeQH+k2pQWtdKL$FR/K2s9L %/zW3ShiW2"

----------


## juso

License activation code doesn't work.

----------


## raj151857

Have you tried after  Peta 6 installation?

See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## raj151857

Dear Juso,
Install Peta6 than apply this activation code .

----------


## juso

Dear raj151857,

1. Disable connection to internet
2. Disable antivirus software on your computer
3. Run Etap-7.5 installation from DVD.
4. select install + license manager, just follow the instruction.
5. When finish installation, dont run the software.
6. Open folder LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS on etap DVD
7. copy all files in the LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS ----- to ------ C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\
8. Extract ETAP ******** Peta-6 then run file " etap6.exe " this is the software to bypass license.
9. After finish install ********, then Reboot your computer.
10. Enable again your antivirus
11. Run ETAP 7.5 application.
11. Will show up window for license , click OK, then software will ask for activation serial
12. Enter Activation serial : KCSgeQH+k2pQWtdKL$FR/K2s9L %/zW3ShiW2
13. An invalid activation code was entered. Please retry!

----------


## nagovind

This all works only for 32 bit Operating system NOT for 64 bit operating system like Windows 7 (64 bit)

----------


## nagovind

Please help me if the same works for 64 bit operating SYSTEM PLEASE

----------


## raj151857

Ok Juso , thanks will try to get new serial .

----------


## juso

> Please help me if the same works for 64 bit operating SYSTEM PLEASE



PETA6 is 32 bit emulator and it is not working on 64 bit OS. Use Windows Virtual PC - Windows XP Mode to run peta successfully.

----------


## Compaqnx6320

Dear raj151857,

this activation code are work or not, we try can not work.

----------


## Tranquang

New activation code is incorrect !

----------


## rochi

need activation code for etap 7.5, any one installed it sucessfully"

----------


## kumfuamor

I have etap 7.5.0 that works in 32bit and 64bit OS.

----------


## juso

> I have etap 7.5.0 that works in 32bit and 64bit OS.



Dear kumfuamor,

Can you send the ----- file for etap 7.5.0 that works in 64bit OS.Thanks in advance.

Thank you again

----------


## rochi

> I have etap 7.5.0 that works in 32bit and 64bit OS.



hi, kumfuamor, could you share your activation code in 32bit OS? thanks

See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## nagovind

Dear kumfuamor,

Humble Request

Please UPLOAD ETAP that works in Windows 7 ...64 bit Operating System

PLEASE it will be great HELP to Electrical community

Please UPLOAD

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends, Please share ETAP 7.5 Serial activation code, urgently needed by all .

----------


## juso

Dear JARS2011, thank you very much for etap 7.5.0 full. Respect!

----------


## raj151857

Dear Juso, Where is ETAP 7.5.0 Full. Please share serial activation code.

----------


## Tranquang

Please share activation code, thks!
Tranquangicic@gmail.com

----------


## sarmad06

Hi Frnds!
                  As i am a Telecommunication Guy i dont have much of Power Engg. sofwares. i contacted a guy (at following email addresses) for Etap 7.5 Working Activation Code or -----/----- etc, turns out he can exchange you this Code / ----- for some other Power Engg. softwares that he needs. anyone here who is up for this challenge and get the requied *Working Activation Code* for Etap 7.5 that all of us need desperately?

Email Contact Info:- 1917312705@qq.com, 1606321119@qq.com, EsSource@gmail.com *Good Luck!*

----------


## smzakaullah

> Hi Frnds!
>                   As i am a Telecommunication Guy i dont have much of Power Engg. sofwares. i contacted a guy (at following email addresses) for Etap 7.5 Working Activation Code or -----/----- etc, turns out he can exchange you this Code / ----- for some other Power Engg. softwares that he needs. anyone here who is up for this challenge and get the requied *Working Activation Code* for Etap 7.5 that all of us need desperately?
> 
> Email Contact Info:- 1917312705@qq.com, 1606321119@qq.com, EsSource@gmail.com *Good Luck!*



What are the other power engg softwares he requires??????????????? If I have, I will share or can send to him.

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
Am unable to understand ,people are having ETAP 7.5 Serial No & not sharing. I sincerly request all friend who have ETAP 7.5.0 Serial please share for the shake for all. Many of us can't buy it & we must help our friends.

Thanks & Regards

----------


## sarmad06

Dear frnd Smzakaullah,
                                   you will have to contact him directly by email for further info. he has a list of softwares he needs and will exchange etap activation code for any one of the softwares on his list.

Regards,

----------


## sarmad06

Hello Guys!
                   I uploaded Etap 7.5.0 on mediafire.com for your convenience (no passward, no rar extraction, no CRC file errors), use hjsplit present in mediafire folder to join (.001, .002, .003, .004, ........) files into one .iso file (about 1.5 Gb),
Mount this file on virtual drive or burn it on DVD, Follow da steps mentioned in Instruction.txt,  i have also uploaded da madicine the only thing left is a *Working Activation Code* for Etap 7.5 to start working. I hope that some frnd here share this code / key as soon as he has it.
(I am still waiting for the moderator to approve da download link)
Regards!

----------


## fgm

I have one request.
 @JARS2011 please give link to your version.
Thank's

----------


## sarmad06

hi guys, 
             Can you provide links to any one of the following so that i can get etap 7.5 activation code for us all (form 3rd party)?
1. CMPIC Cable Management Software Setup.
2. Neplan Asset Management Software Setup.


3. SES Software 2009 ----- file / ----- / key etc.
 regards!See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## Fouad SEKHRI

Please share ETAP 7.5 activation code

thanks

----------


## sarmad06

Hello Guys!
                    For Etap 7.5 .iso file download check my visitor's messages. let me know of any problems you experience, Say thanks if you feel like it.
Regards,

----------


## coconut123

Everyone,don't exchange with Essource. His ----- of etap 7.5 isn't made by himself, and the ----- is encrypted by some shell, you must ask the activetation code with the author.

----------


## sarmad06

Hi coconut123!
                      Thnx for the heads up man.
Regards.

----------


## raj151857

Dear All, I suggest if any one having  
1]CMPIC Cable Management Software Setup.
2. Neplan Asset Management Software Setup.
3. SES Software 2009 ----- file / ----- / key etc.
Please upload all softwares with ********s here along with ETAP 7.5 serial activation code so all will get benefited

----------


## netspyking

> Hi Frnds!
>                   As i am a Telecommunication Guy i dont have much of Power Engg. sofwares. i contacted a guy (at following email addresses) for Etap 7.5 Working Activation Code or -----/----- etc, turns out he can exchange you this Code / ----- for some other Power Engg. softwares that he needs. anyone here who is up for this challenge and get the requied *Working Activation Code* for Etap 7.5 that all of us need desperately?
> 
> Email Contact Info:- 1917312705@qq.com, 1606321119@qq.com, EsSource@gmail.com *Good Luck!*







> Hello Guys!
>                     For Etap 7.5 .iso file download check my visitor's messages. let me know of any problems you experience, Say thanks if you feel like it.
> Regards,



Sarmad06 , EsSource , this is the last warning for stopping exchange/advertise in the forum , I will keep my eyes on you (movazeb bash) !  :Mad:

----------


## raj151857

I agree with netspyking & repeat

" Dear All, I suggest if any one having 
1]CMPIC Cable Management Software Setup.
2. Neplan Asset Management Software Setup.
3. SES Software 2009 ----- file / ----- / key etc.
Please upload all softwares with ********s here along with ETAP 7.5 serial activation code so all will get benefited "

----------


## sarmad06

Hello netspyking,
As you can see that i am not exchange/advertise /selling anything i am trying to help out my frends, and why haven't you verified and posted my download links, i saw other people posting links and i simply followed their example, As i understand Your Fourm is for
- Sharing Engineering Software and helping out each other with its solutions as most of us r from Asian region and don't have enough money pay for these softwares in $.
- My understanding is dats wat most of the people r doing here and that's why they r still here i don't think that after your restriction there will be anyone left here.
- this forum is full of software sharing links wat did i do wrong explain your self Plz.
- the only reason of me joining was to get working Etap 7.5 software thats all
I didnt sell or made any money here and those one who did r still member here ?
and next time u have anything to say to me, send me private message its rude to announce to all world your judgments!
i'll appreciate it if u'll take of your last post on Etap 7.5 thread and continue our discussion privately
i am waiting for your reply

----------


## sarmad06

Hello Sir,
Can you explain your following post:

I agree with netspyking & repeat

" Dear All, I suggest if any one having
1.CMPIC Cable Management Software Setup.
2. Neplan Asset Management Software Setup.
3. SES Software 2009 ----- file / ----- / key etc.
Please upload all softwares with ********s here along with ETAP 7.5 serial activation code so all will get benefited "

- 1st you agree with netspyking on condoning the exchange/share of software download links on the other hand you request above mentioned Software setup wats up with dat.
- 2nd netspyking dosent want me to share Etap 7.5 Download links (i have only uploaded those heavy files 1.5Gb from my low upload connection 22.3 kbps only for u guys) and your reply was "I agree with netspyking"
wat did i do wrong? I am working here only for you guys i am not even in Power Engineering field this Etap software is no use to me, i am only helping out a frnd.
I have been following this thread for nearly a month still no working Etap 7.5 Activation Code. I shared the only way i could find to get it wats wrong with at? do you people want Activation code or not?
Regards,

----------


## raj151857

I fully agree that selling should not be done, if you are not doing any selling why ur so much irritate & impulsive. Many Guys are trying to sell here.

This forum is to help all friends. I clearly wrote if u has  read correctly  Please share all software here for the benefit of all. Etap 7.5.0 links & unzip password is already on this forum & everyone is waiting for serial activation code. 

Once again I request all friends Please share all software if you have for the benefit to our friends . All  can't afford to buy . We will get respect & well wishes from all.

"Dear All, I suggest if any one having 
1]CMPIC Cable Management Software Setup.
2. Neplan Asset Management Software Setup.
3. SES Software 2009 ----- file / ----- / key etc.
Please upload all softwares with ********s here along with ETAP 7.5 serial activation code so all will get benefited "

Trust your querry is get cleared. Don't get Impulsive if ur fair.

----------


## lubl

this man "1917312705@qq.com, 1606321119@qq.com, EsSource@gmail.com"is a cheater, please do not change soft or send money .. because you will get nothing.

----------


## raj151857

Dear All, 
Am feeling very uncomcortable for the first time here on these forum that People are not helping all brothers. Either they want to sell or don't want to share the simple Serial activation code. I had never seen on egpet.net that greedy & nusiance persons are trying to manupulate the things.Either they share here for all  or sell your product on ebay or similar website.

My request to friends Share all software for our brothers.



 I request No more Nusiance , Please share .See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## surgeArrester

no comment... :-)

----------


## tak2750

we need one generous man to share the code.
i search all internet and didnt find the code

----------


## elio.son

Hello to all!!  :Big Grin: 
does anyone know how to run etap 7.5 on Windows 7 64-bit?
Pleas... :-)

----------


## lubl

dear "elio.son"
you should first have the code of this software for running.
Do you have it?

----------


## lemo

please

ETAP 7.5 activation code and ----- file send me

----------


## elio.son

I don't have it.... but for running Etap 7.5.0 and 7.0.0 need first a ******** for bypass the licenze manager.
This ******** exist for 32 bit system, peta_6, but this not running in 64 bit OS. Right???

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Hello to all!! 
> does anyone know how to run etap 7.5 on Windows 7 64-bit?
> Pleas... :-)



Dear Elioson,
Many friends have asked the same question and lead to the end of the road,
I think the 64bit type hasn't been -----ed yet. 
My suggestion is using the "virtual machine computer" .... we had succeded yesterday using etap 7.0 on virtual machine computer.

Dear all friend, 
please search the etap forum .... dont believe with "kunfuamor"

Best Regards
Rudi Tua

----------


## elio.son

Ok, thank you very much!!! I hope that ******** for 64 bit OS will be find soon!! :-)

----------


## orlyboy

52566 bus capacity of etap750 from him unlike other it has 65535.
what is the difference? used the same emulator. why different bus capacity?
I have to find out if different result is generated on the same file.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> rar password is: 
> =//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$



Dear Juso,

After Yesterday I finished downloading all the files (27 files with 48,829kb size and the 28th file is 39,611kb sized), I feel sad cause unable to un-rar it (I use 7zip and winzip software), all is reported fails on password.
Any body able to help me to explain of how to un-rar it and what software to un-rar it (I suspect that the password is specific with software, because when I enter the password given on this forum with winzip, it comments "something").
Thats all for now, I am waiting for generous friends to help me out from this hole.
My best regards to all friends and this forum

----------


## kumfuamor

i am uploading the file

----------


## kumfuamor

> Dear all friend, 
> please search the etap forum .... dont believe with "kunfuamor"
> 
> Best Regards
> Rudi Tua



thanks for your commensts...but for those who trust me then you will not regret..



more power :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## Rudi Tua

> 52566 bus capacity of etap750 from him unlike other it has 65535.
> what is the difference? used the same emulator. why different bus capacity?
> I have to find out if different result is generated on the same file.



Dear Orlyboy,
The number of bus is depend on the software it self when bought from oti by the owner, and that software is the one shared with us, so it is not depend on the PETA itself I guess. by the way, how do you succeed on un-rar and enter activation key ?, would you mind to share us your success on installing it ?
that would be gratefull. I've tried several times but not succeed.
Thanks in advance

----------


## orlyboy

> Dear Orlyboy,
> The number of bus is depend on the software it self when bought from oti by the owner, and that software is the one shared with us, so it is not depend on the PETA itself I guess. by the way, how do you succeed on un-rar and enter activation key ?, would you mind to share us your success on installing it ?
> that would be gratefull. I've tried several times but not succeed.
> Thanks in advance



What is PETA you're referring to? I just downloaded the etap 750 file here, extracted using the password provided. I successfully extracted the file and install it in my Windows 7 32bit, but it is not actually working it is asking for activation code/serial number. I tried many times but no success, finally I gamble myself by contacting kumfuamor and he gave me the right activation code and ----- file for etaps.exe then finally it works. Only some of the modules are disabled but not so much important.

Thanks to everyone :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## raj151857

*Dear kumfuamor & all Gentleman*, if you have Serial No & ********, why don't you past the link here, every week, we read we have & working fine, what is the purpose of the until all get benifeted. R u looking for sell of same or wanna help all friends?. If you really wanna help Paste the link here & if wanna sell, as all other friends said this is not the right place. Learn try to help friends.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> What is PETA you're referring to? I just downloaded the etap 750 file here, extracted using the password provided. I successfully extracted the file and install it in my Windows 7 32bit, but it is not actually working it is asking for activation code/serial number. I tried many times but no success, finally I gamble myself by contacting kumfuamor and he gave me the right activation code and ----- file for etaps.exe then finally it works. Only some of the modules are disabled but not so much important.
> 
> Thanks to everyone



Dear orlyboy,
I am using the PETA6.exe, but my problem is still on the root, I can not extract it, dont know why .... and from your explanation, it seems you have passing the activation key .... would you be mine to share it with us ?
Thanks for concern .... My best regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

> .rar password is: 
> =//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$



Dear friend optimus,

I tried to un-rar it with 7zip and winzip without succeed, it always replied me with this
Extracting ZETAPZ75.iso 	Error: CRC mismatch in file "ZETAPZ75.iso" in the archive "C:\Users\ruditua\Documents\ETAP 7.5\ZETAPZ75.part01.rar" - possible wrong password
I tried password you gave on forum :
1. =//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$    .... without space
2. "=//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$ "   ..... with space on the end without double comma
3. " =//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$ "    ..... with space before and after. without double comma
Any other clue ?
Thanks in advance

----------


## Rudi Tua

> thanks for your commensts...but for those who trust me then you will not regret..
> 
> more power



Well Kunfoamor,
I am sorry for my posting about you, I am just not lucky on previous one.

All dear friend on the forum, 
I am very sorry for this posting, cause it is not good to post this kind of posting open on the forum.
again, I am sorry kunfuamor for my bad posting.
Maybe it is your way to help friend through private email. while others wanting the other way.
Viva forum.

----------


## sarmad06

Hello Rudi Tua,
                        Try this, look for the file named "ZETAPZ75.rar" and try extracting from there (instead of ZETAPZ75.part01.rar). use the password without spaces.
Sometimes the individual files (part01.rar, part02.rar, part03.rar,......) become faulty when downloaded from internet, sometimes its because of the failure of internet connection
during the download of that particular file. (they do continue the download of file from the failure point but the CRC becomes faulty).
Now if i remember correctly in this case if the error says that "CRC mismatch for file ZETAPZ75.part05.rar" it meant that file ZETAPZ75.part04.rar is corrupted you will have to re download it.
Hope it helps.
P.S: 
raj151857 once asked me that why i would upload the files on web storage when there are already working download links available, that's the answer my friend, every person is having difficulty with the strange password string + the final iso file contains .rar of the smaller .rar files instead of the oldschool .iso file that contained CD/DVD directory, (No disrespect to br1x, we all appreciate this efforts), + the entring of captcha etc at the download site. It was alot to work for everyone on there own end.
Regards.

----------


## AuroraBorealis

any good news for the activation code?

----------


## cosmin

> Dear orlyboy,
> I am using the PETA6.exe, but my problem is still on the root, I can not extract it, dont know why .... and from your explanation, it seems you have passing the activation key .... would you be mine to share it with us ?
> Thanks for concern .... My best regards



I don't think they have it. Maybe is actually the same guy that is trying to squize some money of the easy trusting people. If someone has it, even if not all modules are activated, what is stopping him to post it? Don't be so gullible!!!!!

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Hello Rudi Tua,
>                         Try this, look for the file named "ZETAPZ75.rar" and try extracting from there (instead of ZETAPZ75.part01.rar). use the password without spaces.
> Sometimes the individual files (part01.rar, part02.rar, part03.rar,......) become faulty when downloaded from internet, sometimes its because of the failure of internet connection
> during the download of that particular file. (they do continue the download of file from the failure point but the CRC becomes faulty).
> Now if i remember correctly in this case if the error says that "CRC mismatch for file ZETAPZ75.part05.rar" it meant that file ZETAPZ75.part04.rar is corrupted you will have to re download it.
> Hope it helps.
> P.S: 
> raj151857 once asked me that why i would upload the files on web storage when there are already working download links available, that's the answer my friend, every person is having difficulty with the strange password string + the final iso file contains .rar of the smaller .rar files instead of the oldschool .iso file that contained CD/DVD directory, (No disrespect to br1x, we all appreciate this efforts), + the entring of captcha etc at the download site. It was alot to work for everyone on there own end.
> Regards.



Dear Friend Sarmad06,
Finally ... after re-examined my downloaded files I found that the 4th file is corropted (the file size is different) compare to others. After re-downloading it again and un-rar it, I succeded.
This is a valuable experience, because the root problem is corrupted files and the message is wrong password ..... wow ...
OK all my best friend ..... now the battle continues ...... seeking for activation key .....
Lets row the boat

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Hello Rudi Tua,
>                         Try this, look for the file named "ZETAPZ75.rar" and try extracting from there (instead of ZETAPZ75.part01.rar). use the password without spaces.
> Sometimes the individual files (part01.rar, part02.rar, part03.rar,......) become faulty when downloaded from internet, sometimes its because of the failure of internet connection
> during the download of that particular file. (they do continue the download of file from the failure point but the CRC becomes faulty).
> Now if i remember correctly in this case if the error says that "CRC mismatch for file ZETAPZ75.part05.rar" it meant that file ZETAPZ75.part04.rar is corrupted you will have to re download it.
> Hope it helps.
> P.S: 
> raj151857 once asked me that why i would upload the files on web storage when there are already working download links available, that's the answer my friend, every person is having difficulty with the strange password string + the final iso file contains .rar of the smaller .rar files instead of the oldschool .iso file that contained CD/DVD directory, (No disrespect to br1x, we all appreciate this efforts), + the entring of captcha etc at the download site. It was alot to work for everyone on there own end.
> Regards.



ups ....
Thank you very much friend sarmad06 for your explanation .....

----------


## Rudi Tua

Refer to 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The difference of 7.5 to 7.1 is only language and library, not worth enough to pay for activation key.



Any comment ?See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## nagovind

Hi all

Please Let me know this will work for WINDOWS 64BIT ?  Operating system ?

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Hi all
> 
> Please Let me know this will work for WINDOWS 64BIT ?  Operating system ?



Hi Nagovind,
I think there is non c r a c k e d etap for 64bit. I suggest you try to use virtual machine software (wow) and then install etap 32bit on that virtual machine client computer.
hope this help you.

----------


## nagovind

Rudi Tua

Thanks for your help

But i'm not knowing about WOW ...is it free software ..so that i will install that then i will install etap....could you pls send me the link for WOW it is good for me please

----------


## Rudi Tua

> br1x plaese share etap 7.5 i might can help you to run it .



Hi Optimus, how r u doin with the shared etap source from br1x, dd you solved it?, please share. 
thank you

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Rudi Tua
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> But i'm not knowing about WOW ...is it free software ..so that i will install that then i will install etap....could you pls send me the link for WOW it is good for me please



Dear Nagovind,
You can try this
                               download at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
                               then you need to install windows 32bit on the client virtual desktop
                               then install etap 32bit type
thats it. Actually my friend has the virtual software, be he is out of town for weeks, so I can not upload it, hope the web address above help you.
Regards

----------


## nagovind

Dear Rudi Tua
Thanks a lot
I got the link and i have downloaded 
But i read the help file ...of how to and what is VM....something i understood but seems to be more complicated....will revert soon
thanks

----------


## nagovind

Dear Rudi Tua
I have installed the virtual machine....
So i need a Windows XP cd ..to install the virtual XP right ?
Further i need to install service pack 3 ?
Please let me know the above is true ?
Please help

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Dear Rudi Tua
> I have installed the virtual machine....
> So i need a Windows XP cd ..to install the virtual XP right ?
> Further i need to install service pack 3 ?
> Please let me know the above is true ?
> Please help



Yap you are right,
1. Install virtual machine software and run it
2. Install windows (xp or 7 32bit type) on the virtual client computer, install last service pack of the windows
3. Install etap 32bit on the virtual client computer.
Done

----------


## Rudi Tua

Dear all friends

tired of this 7.5 game, I think it is worth if somebody has 7.1 version and upload it on the forum ....
anybody has it ?
Best regards

----------


## lemo

Whare is ZETAPZ75.iso ?

please

----------


## lakkar

can anyone give ETAP 7.5.0 activation code please. very urgent.

----------


## raj151857

please share etap 7.5 serial activation code asap

See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## ashcoft

sorry for inconvenience

----------


## Rudi Tua

> fuck off for all



OMG .. dont think you have to lost your attitude, tong kitu nyak .....

----------


## netspyking

ashcoft ,

Please use normal words in the forum ,

Thanks

----------


## raj151857

Dear Ashcoft,
Why your so irritate, why you are loosing passion. Serial Activation code will came soon.
Gentle request don't use such word as you too a well educated Engineer.

----------


## ashcoft

Dear Raj,

I've ETAP and I don't need ETAP Serial number.

ok Sorry for inconvenience casued due to my previous thread.
Have a nice week end.

Regards,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj151857

Dear Ashcoft, I too have ETAP 7.5 & don't have serial activation number. Lets wait some gentleman will definetly help all friends. Trust you will be happy.

----------


## mxshahab

Dear all ETAP user friends on this forum,
Greetings,

If we are using ETAP for learning purposes then, ETAP 6 is also as good as ETAP 7.5 or even lower versions which has worked fine with ******** available on internet. I have installed ETAP 6 on vertual PC which is installed on window 7. It is working fine. And for learning purposes, all commonly used  module are working.

----------


## moon619

Dear mxshahab,

will you please upload your work files(OTI Files) on etap for the benefit of all forum members

----------


## lakkar

Dear mxshahab,

will you please upload your work files(OTI Files) on etap for the benefit of all forum members
Could u tell it will work on only virtual PC?

----------


## lakkar

Can anyone have the P*DF to word converter software* ?  If u have please share ??? It will be very much needed . 
Thanks in ADVANCE.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Can anyone have the P*DF to word converter software* ?  If u have please share ??? It will be very much needed . 
> Thanks in ADVANCE.



Dear Lakkar,
If the pdf is created initially from doc files, then, when you open pdf then install as doc files maight works to your need.
Hope its helpfull

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Can anyone have the P*DF to word converter software* ?  If u have please share ??? It will be very much needed . 
> Thanks in ADVANCE.



To be clearly
1. Make sure it is created from doc files
2. open the document with acrobat writer/pro (remember ... acrobat writer, not acrobat reader)
3. Choose .... Save as in ......... select " ..... doc files ....."
4. Done .

But friend, 


next time please create your own post with new posting if you need, dont posting it here, because your posting might not helpfull to other when people search it when you post it here.
OK thats all, I hope this could help you. 
RegardsSee More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## tak2750

which version of etap works with windows 7?
why no one speak etap 7.1?
if etap 7.1 work with win 7 so why bother yourself for etap 7.5?
please if any one has  etape 7.1 upload it.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> which version of etap works with windows 7?
> why no one speak etap 7.1?
> if etap 7.1 work with win 7 so why bother yourself for etap 7.5?
> please if any one has  etape 7.1 upload it.



Hi Tak2750,
I think it might non c r a c k e d 7.1 type, coz I've searched this forum and other forum that 7.1 is not exist. I hope I was wrong ..... any body please upload if you have.
According to the etap website ... Yes, I think it is worth if we just seek for 7.1 type coz 7.5 compare to 7.1 is only different in language availability and some library adds.
Anybody kindly hopely generously ... please upload 7.1 with ******** ?
My best regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

> which version of etap works with windows 7?
> why no one speak etap 7.1?
> if etap 7.1 work with win 7 so why bother yourself for etap 7.5?
> please if any one has  etape 7.1 upload it.



Friend Kebian,
any software that run in win XP, Win 95 should work in win-7, only one trick to get it done .... set the software compatibility to the originated windows when you run it on win-7.
Hope this will help you.
Regards

----------


## raj151857

You will get all software on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], search freshwap on google & u will get full version of PDF to word converter software .

----------


## huifa

waiting for activation code..

----------


## xdq931220

我满世界找ETAP7.5的activation code, 但总找不到,

----------


## joseph castillo

" PrQs45 /0DmpR 9QjuV2 65gFwx ;VCxyu lmGDa/ " activation code does not work. any other valid etap 7.5 activation code? thank you....

----------


## Rudi Tua

> " PrQs45 /0DmpR 9QjuV2 65gFwx ;VCxyu lmGDa/ " activation code does not work. any other valid etap 7.5 activation code? thank you....



Hi Joseph,
I guess that whoever have ever talk etap 7.1 and 7.5 is c r a c k e d is fake, or maybe it is the demo version c r a c k e c.
I've surving many times in internet, could not find one.
Regards

----------


## dallas

i have etap 7.1 & 7.5 full ----- + activation cod

----------


## Rudi Tua

> i have etap 7.1 & 7.5 full ----- + activation cod



Share or leave

----------


## Rudi Tua

> i have etap 7.1 & 7.5 full ----- + activation cod



Share or leave

----------


## lakkar

Mr. dallas 



if u really have the Activation code for ETAP 7.5 please share. it is very much helpful to us.

thanks in advance.See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## joseph castillo

hope we could get activation code....

----------


## kabana

Dear Members
 If somebody can provide working activation code for ETAP7.5, then we can provide you a working EDSA Paladin Design Base.

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
None of brother having ETAP 7.5 Serial activation code. Please share for all Friends & brothers.

----------


## nitinpe

Dear BR1x ...unable to extract files from winrar..... even after trying with the password Mrbr1x..... Its proceeding upto 99% and then get stuck and an error is displayed saying wrong password...

Request you to guide how to extract the files....

regards,

Nitin

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Dear BR1x ...unable to extract files from winrar..... even after trying with the password Mrbr1x..... Its proceeding upto 99% and then get stuck and an error is displayed saying wrong password...
> 
> Request you to guide how to extract the files....
> 
> regards,
> 
> Nitin



Dear friend,
To make it more interesting, you should search the forum first,
but to help you, check this 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

But, this software has no serial number yet, if you have it .... please share.
Regards

----------


## raj151857

no news abt 7.5 serial activation?

----------


## Rudi Tua

none yet

----------


## dielectrico

no news abt 7.5 serial activation yet?

----------


## selraj.prabakaran

hi all ,

am also waiting for etap 7.5.0 activation code.

----------


## justlooker

waiting for etap activation code!!!

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends, 
Its enough time went since the software links  were uploaded. Every one is waiting for Serial activation code. If any one have & want price please let me know. I will pay for my all brothers. ETAP 11 is abt to released & why you guys seat on 7.5 version. Please let me know whether you are going to upload free or want money. 
Thanks & Regards

----------


## moon619

If it is the issue of money then very unfortunate for this forum

See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## Rudi Tua

> If it is the issue of money then very unfortunate for this forum



I think so .... so far, only one noticed has it, .. kunfuamor ... and he want to sell it

----------


## lemo

I needed easypower 9.0 full version

help ~

----------


## kumfuamor

> I think so .... so far, only one noticed has it, .. kunfuamor ... and he want to sell it



Sometimes in this complex world, if you want to understand and learn something you have to reward for the good answer.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Sometimes in this complex world, if you want to understand and learn something you have to reward for the good answer.



Sorry my friend, I can not believe you ... that's why I can not pay ... to many friends complaining.
I want to catch another waves ....
Thanks for responding

----------


## Sarmad Imtiaz Awan

niether of these passwords work...

----------


## ongkek

I was agree with mr rudy tua.......
But i tried to ----- it my self, and i got nothing so far......

----------


## Rudi Tua

Dear ongkek,
ETAP 7.5 use different software for its dongle, and not the same with etap 7.0, thats why when anybody says its only matters of serial number, I guess it is fake.
Regards

----------


## ongkek

mr rudy,

it is not actually right that etap 7.5 use different dongle recognition software, because in my office, it is still using the same dongle with etap 7.0 and 7.5. I just looking for software to record the communication between dongle (parallel port) and etap, so i can make and dongle cloning with micro controller IC, but so far i can not find the software that i mean.

----------


## Rudi Tua

Ongkek, I hope you are right, I just read it on some website that wiped my hope about 7.5  c r a c k e d  software, so then there is still hope with the serial number only.
Regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

Ongkek, I hope you are right, I just read it on some website that wiped my hope about 7.5  c r a c k e d  software, so then there is still hope with the serial number only.
Regards

----------


## hopeful

-----

----------


## FURQUIM

Dear Hopeful,



Do you have activation code???

RegardsSee More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## br1x

For those who want to try reversing and emulate the dongle, I leave you here a 
tools that really works, but only if  you have any experience. I suggest you only 
work on a PC that can be formatted without loss of essential data 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

good luck

----------


## Rudi Tua

thanks brother, but my dongle is only for 6.2, so I will wait for generous friend to share it for us

----------


## hopeful

-----

----------


## Rudi Tua

Thanks hopeful, 
usually I get software copy from OTI then I upgrade the software on computer,
since the   c r a c k e d   7.5 is using fixed serial number that is different to mine, I am afraid it can not work
but otherwise, I will try to .... but I need to find another desktop computer, coz my dongle is paralel port type
Thanks hopeful, I will try.
Regards

----------


## hopeful

-----

----------


## raj151857

Thanks all Dear but for all pls tell how to use this ******** & whats serial no.

----------


## raj151857

Try this ETAP 7.5 Serial No, BtTD9Y8cxzSqiU3AA4Osjp5i/ZVArgWibEgJ

----------


## rayman38

wrong serial number. Not working

----------


## hopeful

-----

----------


## etapexpert

what is the main advantage of 7.1[or]7.5 with 7.0 ?
we all installed and c r a c k e d 7.0 version.let us enjoy with 7.0 as of now.

The guy who c r a c k e d this 7.0 is so great and we use such a 20000 pounds costly software on our laptop as free of cost .
Just imagine with our expectation. why we need more than 7.0 ? :Cool:

----------


## FURQUIM

Dear Etapexpert,

Because 7.0 will stay obsolete, simple!!

----------


## fgm

I have two requests, if you could help me.
So i use ETAP 7 for my course work, but I have autotransformer and I can not see symbol for autotransformer.How I can modeling autotransformer in ETAP 7 ?
Second my request is, can anyone take me link to ETAP 7.5 in ISO image.Just the image.It is clear that is SN is not available at this time.


Thank's.See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## etapexpert

Find here for your E^T^A^P 7^.^5^ k^e^y .

After you install it open the following link (without spaces) and read. 

C:\E T A P  7 0 0 \ E T A P S.INI

But i havnt tried it because i am ok with 7.0 version.

If anyone try this , please share the result.

Thank you

----------


## etapexpert

I am sorry if you installed 7.5 then 

C:\E T A P 7 5 0 \ E T A P S.INI

----------


## qqitek

Where is link?





> I am sorry if you installed 7.5 then 
> 
> C:\E T A P 7 5 0 \ E T A P S.INI

----------


## Rudi Tua

> I have two requests, if you could help me.
> So i use ETAP 7 for my course work, but I have autotransformer and I can not see symbol for autotransformer.How I can modeling autotransformer in ETAP 7 ?
> Second my request is, can anyone take me link to ETAP 7.5 in ISO image.Just the image.It is clear that is SN is not available at this time.
> Thank's.



Hi Fqm,
how do you use 7.5 for your course, what key do you use to install and activate it?, please advise

Regards
Rudi Tua

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Find here for your E^T^A^P 7^.^5^ k^e^y .
> 
> After you install it open the following link (without spaces) and read. 
> 
> C:\E T A P  7 0 0 \ E T A P S.INI
> 
> But i havnt tried it because i am ok with 7.0 version.
> 
> If anyone try this , please share the result.
> ...



Hi Etapexpert,
the files is only keep/save the key we've entered when activating the 7.5, or it keeps previous key of installed ETAP when we install 7.5 for the first time, it is not 7.5 key it self.
Still waiting for key ......... 
but, thanks anyway.

Regards
Rudi Tua

----------


## etapexpert

Thanks Rudi.

This case, anyone who installed 7.5 either officially or unofficially can find and tell us.

plz

----------


## fgm

I use 7.0 not 7.5  :Smile:  I want 7.5 in ISO image.

----------


## tak2750

setup steps: 

 1. Disable connection to internet 

 2. Disable antivirus software on your computer 

 3. Run Etap-7.5 installation from DVD. 

 4. Select install + license manager, just follow theinstruction. 

 5. When finish installation, dont run the software. 

 6. Open folder LMSETUP \ SYSTEM32 \ DRIVERS on etap DVD 

 7. Copy all files in the LMSETUP \ SYSTEM32 \ DRIVERS ----- to ------ C: \ Windows \ System32 \ Drivers \ 

 8. Extract ETAP ******** Peta-6 then run file "etap6.exe" this is the software to bypass license. 

 9. After finish install ********, then Reboot yourcomputer. 

 10. Enable again your antivirus 

 11. Run ETAP 7.5 application. 

 11. Will show up window for license, click OK, thensoftware will ask for activation serial 

 12. Enter Activation serial: KCSgeQH + k2pQWtdKL $ FR/K2s9L% / zW3ShiW2 

 13. An invalid activation code was entered. Pleaseretry!

----------


## raj151857

Has this activation serial work?

----------


## FURQUIM

> Has this activation serial work?



Dear Raj

the 7.5 is working for you?

Anyone that install and working fine reply for us.

Tks

----------


## Rudi Tua

> setup steps: 
> 
>  1. Disable connection to internet 
> 
>  2. Disable antivirus software on your computer 
> 
>  3. Run Etap-7.5 installation from DVD. 
> 
>  4. Select install + license manager, just follow theinstruction. 
> ...



Dear tak2750,

KCSgeQH + k2pQWtdKL $ FR/K2s9L% / zW3ShiW2 
Still no luck .... Thanks anyway
Regards
Rudi Tua

----------


## kumfuamor

Hi Guys,



I have the fully working activation code of etap750.
Any interested party please let me know.

to contact me replace at and dot with the standard form.
kumfuamoratyahoodotcomSee More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## raj151857

Dear Kumfuamor why don't you share here for benifit of all.

----------


## Mostafa.Ahmnadi

Please share password of rar file that you shared!!!!!

I downloaded ETAP 7.5 from the linkes you sharde but i don't have the password of th downloded file!!
please share it!!

thanks a milion  :Couple Inlove:

----------


## sounakroy

Can anyone givee me the link of etap 7.5 downloads with ----- serial and procedure?

----------


## JARS2011

Hi Guys,
 ETAP 7.5.0, not only of the series requires, requires an additional crak contact me I have the -----..

----------


## gferrari

> I have the etap 7.5.0 full with all his modules
>  cost $ 250
> 
> compatibility: Windows xp / windows vista / windows 7 32 bits



Just a word: STRUNZ!!!

----------


## joseph castillo

Share the activation code to help others who are not fortunate to afford.

----------


## etapexpert

Dont bluff us by saying i have 7.5 , if u want you mail me. 

If you got , just share it here or we will ignore you. we all know the 7.0 working very good and what is update on 7.5.

Thanks

----------


## Ibrahimeid

Thanks for every body give an input into this page about Etap 7.5 , but I ask from every body have related usefull data or material for instalingl & activating of the program to share with others or don't play with the people which ask any help.

Thanks for the people whcih feel with other people needs about any usefull thing.

----------


## aceel

the activation code is invalid, please share new activation code ?

----------


## qyu

where is i can download the ******** etap 6?
please help me......

----------


## javierquiron13

Regards

mLcheh yRYDeE FSLs37 hGVSmP WF4Jvn +HWHXi

Works????

----------


## sounakroy

Still waiting for the activation code....please help group memeber if someone hav it kindly share here the working activation key.....

See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## Swami

Please provide me any emulator link or how make a emulator (let me try)...

----------


## sounakroy

_Still waiting for the activation code for ETAP 7.5.0...installed successfully but could not find the right activation code yet...please help if u hav it...._

----------


## hung_toc_bac

the part 7 was error, pls upload the other file. Thanks

----------


## jolypc

This activation code works but not enable options.
KCSgeQH+k2pQWtdKL$FR/K2s9L %/zW3ShiW2

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
I have serial no of original ETAP 7.5 on which office PC is working fine, but when i install ETAP 7.5 with Peta 6 ******** on my laptop it show invalid code. Can anyone tell whether Peta 6  is not correct ******** for ETAP 7.5 ? if someone had emulator or ******** for ETAP 7.5, if it work I will share my officical ETAP 7.5 serial Activation code.
Thanks & Regards

----------


## Setto72mr

Maybe this one:

%RZRSSNAC%Qrn%hZrCxRf3uk+khVaZP?i4QT

 :Blue:

----------


## raj151857

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooow gr8 thanks it work all module works thanks setto it works.

----------


## Setto72mr

ETAP 7.5.0 is the end of peta 6 emulator which was emulator of ETAP LPT paralel port dongle which is no longer supported. Newer versions of ETAP support only USB-1600 dongle.

Excerpt from ETAP 11.0 Demo documentation:

"Starting with ETAP 7.5.1, the black parallel dongles and the blue USB-1410 security keys are no longer supported. Only a new USB-1600 security key will work with ETAP 11."

 :Blue:

----------


## raj151857

Dear Setto72mr,
First of all I want to thank you for sharing serial activation for ETAP 7.5.0, which work perfectly. Secondly ETAP 7XXX version are same, we have to work on  ETAP 11 , Me & my friend will start working on this ******** when we get the software, I request all friend if some one had ETAP 11 software files please share, we will find solution soon for ETAP 11.

Thanks once again & best Regards to all.

----------


## netspyking

Dear raj15857 ,

After a lot of post that you were asking(begging)  for ETAP 7.5 activation , now you say ver 7.xx are same , if really same why you did not work with ver 7.0 ?

And now you got activation and ask for ver 11.0 files to make ******** , if you could really make ******** why you did not do for ver 7.5 ????

These question only have one answer and you know it  :Smile: 

Regards

----------


## whiteron

Thanks Setto72mr!!!

----------


## Rudi Tua

Wow thanks setto, i will try it as soon as i can reach my notebook. 
Thanks fren, you are gifted.
Regards 


Rudi tuaSee More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## raj151857

Dear netspyking,
I feel your question is not so adequate which need reply. Every one know your are software seller , If you read my past querries I always asked(beg)  for all friends not for myself. So hope you will mind your business well.





> Dear raj15857 ,
> 
> After a lot of post that you were asking(begging)  for ETAP 7.5 activation , now you say ver 7.xx are same , if really same why you did not work with ver 7.0 ?
> 
> And now you got activation and ask for ver 11.0 files to make ******** , if you could really make ******** why you did not do for ver 7.5 ????
> 
> These question only have one answer and you know it 
> 
> Regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

Ok guys, lets celebrate what is just happening, our brother gives us something that we have been looking for months, eventhough at last somebody found it is nearly the same with previous 7.0 version, yeah ... If we diligent enough reading every post, somebody has tells us that it is nearly the same, its only different in library and languages choices. But anyway, i am very happy, today at last i can try 7.5, thanks brother setto, you are the best ... Wish you luck. Stop spreading angry ... Lets share bless

----------


## raj151857

Exactly Rudi , I had convey my heartliest congrulations to Mr. Setto for long awaited sharing activation code. it will help all of us. My friend is embedded software expert & working on USB 1600 that why i mention he will help all of us in ETAP 11.
Any way if end well all is well.
God bless all.
Regards

----------


## netspyking

Raj , I have not even a post for etap , I am Mechanic Engineer and see my posts in the forum , I never asked for a software or standard , but I shared lots of softwares and more lots of standards in the forum , just click "view forum posts" and what you done ? only asking for selling ? use 7 or 7.5 and don't ask for 11 , but if you insist for v11 , it shows that you need newer version for selling , I know these type of people , like "camiqmex" that now banned  :Big Grin:

----------


## raj151857

My Dear Netspkyking,
Please note am just asking to share V11 software so that my friend can try to make ********, In my all past message i never wrote abt selling that Mr.Adminsrator can check. why you are behind me am unable to understand? neither i sell nor i purchase software. Hope now you stop commenting henceforth. I will not reply to your querries henceforth.
Hope you get loud & clear message no more talk on this subject as i hate selling & purchasing shared software . This forum is for all friends who need data for there personel use.

----------


## sounakroy

Dear friend setto thank you so much for sharingg the activation code...it works fine....if anybody has etap 11 kindly share

----------


## arifinbc

Dear friend setto thank you so much for sharingg the activation code...it works fine....

----------


## abes

raj151857,

You can download ETAP 11 demo from their website.

----------


## FURQUIM

Dear friend Setto thank you so much.

----------


## cosmin

Hi all,
is there a way to make ARTTS works under ETAP 7.5?
the rest is working great, thank you very much!

----------


## netspyking

> Dear netspyking,
> I feel your question is not so adequate which need reply. Every one know your are software seller , If you read my past querries I always asked(beg)  for all friends not for myself. So hope you will mind your business well.



Hi

Rajxxxxx , Why you say that "Every one know your are software seller " ? 

What software I sell you ? Every one can see my post for sharing world of standards , please every one do it , and see what I sell !

You can not find only 1 post for asking any software or standard from me , I just shared what users asked and I had it , but I will not do after this because of you!

After this moment every user that ask me for standards , he/she must send a message in this raj "Visitor Messages" , then I will upload , 

You just continue begging for etap or anything you nee!d ,

Regards

----------


## raj151857

it wise not to reply ur nusiance message.

See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## sambun

> Hi
> 
> Rajxxxxx , Why you say that "Every one know your are software seller " ? 
> 
> What software I sell you ? Every one can see my post for sharing world of standards , please every one do it , and see what I sell !
> 
> You can not find only 1 post for asking any software or standard from me , I just shared what users asked and I had it , but I will not do after this because of you!
> 
> After this moment every user that ask me for standards , he/she must send a message in this raj "Visitor Messages" , then I will upload , 
> ...



Netspyking,
What you argue with them for? We are all members of the forum. And it is very easy to check who is an active member, and how many sharings have been posted in the forum. Our forum is useful because there are many active members here.
In my opinion, If someone dislike another, he/she simply don't response.

----------


## jumanji

password please...

----------


## netspyking

> Netspyking,
> What you argue with them for? We are all members of the forum. And it is very easy to check who is an active member, and how many sharings have been posted in the forum. Our forum is useful because there are many active members here.
> In my opinion, If someone dislike another, he/she simply don't response.



Thanks my friend

----------


## motaleby

> Netspyking,
> What you argue with them for? We are all members of the forum. And it is very easy to check who is an active member, and how many sharings have been posted in the forum. Our forum is useful because there are many active members here.
> In my opinion, If someone dislike another, he/she simply don't response.



I agree too, take it easy dear Netspyking. keep on your nice works.

----------


## qyu

is there anyone can help me step by step to install etap7.5?
it's first time i install etap sofware,i can't insert the activation code,lisence manager can't found the activation code,i have read the user guide,but i still cant insert the activation code. i can't find the lisence wizard dialog box......

----------


## mshakeel44

After you have installed your softwares.......
create ghost image of your windows 7 for free....
step by step:    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## don_technology

> is there anyone can help me step by step to install etap7.5?
> it's first time i install etap sofware,i can't insert the activation code,lisence manager can't found the activation code,i have read the user guide,but i still cant insert the activation code. i can't find the lisence wizard dialog box......



Hello, you proporsionarme the DOWNLOAD LINKS ETAP 7.5.0? When installed you could help with a detailed tutorial installation. Greetings. I hope your answer friend. My email is "don_technology@hotmail.com

----------


## don_technology

> Hello, you proporsionarme the DOWNLOAD LINKS ETAP 7.5.0? When installed you could help with a detailed tutorial installation. Greetings. I hope your answer friend. My email is "don_technology@hotmail.com



I'm from Venezuela excuse my English. Greetings.

----------


## don_technology

Hello, can someone proporsionarme the DOWNLOAD LINKS PLEASE ETAP 7.5.0??. I need this software. My email is "don_technology@hotmail.com." Thank you.

----------


## faizalmdz

Working Successfully on my machine.........Thankx a Lot Friends

----------


## don_technology

Hello, super grateful for the contribution of the download links of ETAP 7.5.0. BUT THERE IS A PROBLEM, AND ALL LINKS DOWNLOAD ETAP 7.5.0 The unpacked ME BUT CALLS FOR WINRAR PASSWORD. YOU INDICATE THAT ARE "Mr. br1x or Mr.Optimus" AND HE TRIED AGAIN AND AGAIN MANY WAYS WITH capital letters, spaces, lowercase, collations, and DO NOT WORK. YOU MAY PROVE WHAT IS THE PASSWORD WINRAR??. Or failing NEW LINKS UP WIRAR WITHOUT PASSWORD? PLEASE. I HOPE YOUR KIND REPLY. SORRY MY ENGLISH. GREETINGS.

----------


## don_technology

Hello, super grateful for the contribution of the download links of ETAP 7.5.0. BUT THERE IS A PROBLEM, AND ALL LINKS DOWNLOAD ETAP 7.5.0 The unpacked ME BUT CALLS FOR WINRAR PASSWORD. YOU INDICATE THAT ARE "Mr. br1x or Mr.Optimus" AND HE TRIED AGAIN AND AGAIN MANY WAYS WITH capital letters, spaces, lowercase, collations, and DO NOT WORK. YOU MAY PROVE WHAT IS THE PASSWORD WINRAR??. Or failing NEW LINKS UP WIRAR WITHOUT PASSWORD? PLEASE. I HOPE YOUR KIND REPLY. SORRY MY ENGLISH. GREETINGS.

See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## don_technology

> br1x plaese share etap 7.5 i might can help you to run it .



Hello, super grateful for the contribution of the download links of ETAP 7.5.0. BUT THERE IS A PROBLEM, AND ALL LINKS DOWNLOAD ETAP 7.5.0 The unpacked ME BUT CALLS FOR WINRAR PASSWORD. YOU INDICATE THAT ARE "Mr. br1x or Mr.Optimus" AND HE TRIED AGAIN AND AGAIN MANY WAYS WITH capital letters, spaces, lowercase, collations, and DO NOT WORK. YOU MAY PROVE WHAT IS THE PASSWORD WINRAR??. Or failing NEW LINKS UP WIRAR WITHOUT PASSWORD? PLEASE. I HOPE YOUR KIND REPLY. SORRY MY ENGLISH. GREETINGS.

----------


## don_technology

> step 1: Install Etap V.7.5.0
> Step 2: Copy madicine Etap V.6.0.0
> Step 3: Run Madicine
> Step 4: Restart 
> Step 5: Entry Activation Code "PrQs45 /0DmpR 9QjuV2 65gFwx ;VCxyu lmGDa/" 
> 
> Am unable to check as my laptop is at site in Russia. Please check & revert back does it works. All the best



Hello, super grateful for the contribution of the download links of ETAP 7.5.0. BUT THERE IS A PROBLEM, AND ALL LINKS DOWNLOAD ETAP 7.5.0 The unpacked ME BUT CALLS FOR WINRAR PASSWORD. YOU INDICATE THAT ARE "Mr. br1x or Mr.Optimus" AND HE TRIED AGAIN AND AGAIN MANY WAYS WITH capital letters, spaces, lowercase, collations, and DO NOT WORK. YOU MAY PROVE WHAT IS THE PASSWORD WINRAR??. Or failing NEW LINKS UP WIRAR WITHOUT PASSWORD? PLEASE. I HOPE YOUR KIND REPLY. SORRY MY ENGLISH. GREETINGS.

----------


## don_technology

Hello, super grateful for the contribution of the download links of ETAP 7.5.0. BUT THERE IS A PROBLEM, AND ALL LINKS DOWNLOAD ETAP 7.5.0 The unpacked ME BUT CALLS FOR WINRAR PASSWORD. YOU INDICATE THAT ARE "Mr. br1x or Mr.Optimus" AND HE TRIED AGAIN AND AGAIN MANY WAYS WITH capital letters, spaces, lowercase, collations, and DO NOT WORK. YOU MAY PROVE WHAT IS THE PASSWORD WINRAR??. Or failing NEW LINKS UP WIRAR WITHOUT PASSWORD? PLEASE. I HOPE YOUR KIND REPLY. SORRY MY ENGLISH. GREETINGS.

----------


## qyu

> After you have installed your software.......make it safe
> 
> Create ghost image of your windows 7 for free....
> 
> step by step:                         **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what should i do after i create ghost image of win 7?
but thruly i use win xp,so can u help me to instal the sofware n insert the activation code?

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Hello, super grateful for the contribution of the download links of ETAP 7.5.0. BUT THERE IS A PROBLEM, AND ALL LINKS DOWNLOAD ETAP 7.5.0 The unpacked ME BUT CALLS FOR WINRAR PASSWORD. YOU INDICATE THAT ARE "Mr. br1x or Mr.Optimus" AND HE TRIED AGAIN AND AGAIN MANY WAYS WITH capital letters, spaces, lowercase, collations, and DO NOT WORK. YOU MAY PROVE WHAT IS THE PASSWORD WINRAR??. Or failing NEW LINKS UP WIRAR WITHOUT PASSWORD? PLEASE. I HOPE YOUR KIND REPLY. SORRY MY ENGLISH. GREETINGS.



Hi Friend, try to search my post before, I am experiencing the same problem, and unfortunetely the problem is not the password, the cause is because the files is not all downloaded succesfully, try to examine your downloaded files size, all the files must be in the same amount of mb except the lates ones is smaller, and if there is file with different amount of mb then try to re-download it again, then you can un-rar it again.
Please try, hope this help you.
Regards
Rudi Tua

----------


## Rudi Tua

> After you have installed your softwares.......
> create ghost image of your windows 7 for free....
> step by step:    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi mshakee144 please explain, what is the relation of your post with 7.5 ?

----------


## don_technology

Hi, I managed to install the ETAP and 7.5.0, but I have problems with the activation code. I have already tried these codes:
 "PrQs45/0DmpR9QjuV265gFwx; VCxyulmGDa /"
 "KCSgeQH + $ k2pQWtdKL FR/K2s9L% / zW3ShiW2"
 And tells me they are invalid codes, I could send another activation codes to try?? My email is don_technology@hotmail.com Thanks before hand. Excellent post. I await your response.

----------


## don_technology

> Working Successfully on my machine.........Thankx a Lot Friends



Hi, I managed to install the ETAP and 7.5.0, but I have problems with the activation code. I have already tried these codes:
 "PrQs45/0DmpR9QjuV265gFwx; VCxyulmGDa /"
 "KCSgeQH + $ k2pQWtdKL FR/K2s9L% / zW3ShiW2"
 And tells me they are invalid codes, I could send another activation codes to try?? My email is don_technology@hotmail.com Thanks before hand. Excellent post. I await your response.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Hi, I managed to install the ETAP and 7.5.0, but I have problems with the activation code. I have already tried these codes:
>  "PrQs45/0DmpR9QjuV265gFwx; VCxyulmGDa /"
>  "KCSgeQH + $ k2pQWtdKL FR/K2s9L% / zW3ShiW2"
>  And tells me they are invalid codes, I could send another activation codes to try?? My email is don_technology@hotmail.com Thanks before hand. Excellent post. I await your response.



Hi Friends .... Why some of friends just posting question without searching first ?, Here we are sharing each other, most guys are tired of seeking the software and upload it here for sharing, so please appreciate 'em by searching first so they know you have tried enough.

Dear don_technology, please see page 19 of this thread ... you will see your need.
Sorry if you're not pleased.
Regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

> is there anyone can help me step by step to install etap7.5?
> it's first time i install etap sofware,i can't insert the activation code,lisence manager can't found the activation code,i have read the user guide,but i still cant insert the activation code. i can't find the lisence wizard dialog box......



Hi qyu, if you have follow the installation step without miss any, then your machine must be 64bit, please check
Regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Hi all,
> is there a way to make ARTTS works under ETAP 7.5?
> the rest is working great, thank you very much!



Hi Cosmin,
I think you can download video "ETAP ARTTS _ Star Interface - Part 1, 2, and 3" on the etap website, its a good tutorial
Regards

----------


## br1x

thanks for serial number of etap 7.5, I have not tried yet, but it's a nice goal to provide a program for people without large money resources

See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## coconut123

Dear Setto72mr,
Your SN：%RZRSSNAC%Qrn%hZrCxRf3uk+khVaZP?i4QT
just works on english version,can't work on local language version. Can you or someone make it work on local language version? Thanks!!!

----------


## ellider18

> Maybe this one:
> 
> %RZRSSNAC%Qrn%hZrCxRf3uk+khVaZP?i4QT



VERYYYYYYYYYYY THANKS SETO72MR you are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eko.sputro@yahoo.com

dear expert,

after extract rar.file, i dont found PETA6 at file extraction. so i can not run etap6.exe for installation steps 8:
8. Extract ETAP -------- Peta-6 then run file " etap6.exe " this is the software to bypass license.
please advice


regards
eko sp

----------


## Rudi Tua

> dear expert,
> 
> after extract rar.file, i dont found PETA6 at file extraction. so i can not run etap6.exe for installation steps 8:
> 8. Extract ETAP -------- Peta-6 then run file " etap6.exe " this is the software to bypass license.
> please advice
> 
> 
> regards
> eko sp



Hi Eko
I have upload the files to 4shared, you can try this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
tell me if there is problem with the link
selamat memakai
Salam
Rudi Tua

----------


## eko.sputro@yahoo.com

Dear Bapak Rudi Tua,
Many thanks for share the link.
i will try this link and inform soon if any progress.

Terima kasih banyak.
Salam hangat
eko sp

----------


## allynbert

Mr. br1x  or Mr.Optimus did'nt work....please post the password, or email it to me allynbert@yahoo.com

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Mr. br1x  or Mr.Optimus did'nt work....please post the password, or email it to me allynbert@yahoo.com



Allynbert
if the rar password did not work, try to examine your downloaded files, some of the files must be broken.
all the files is the same size except the last one ... I am sorry I can not tell you the exact size, cause I dont keep the original downloaded files.
I also got the same experience, it tells me wrong password, but actually the problem is that some files is broken.
Please try.
Regards

----------


## Fouad SEKHRI

Thaaaaaank yooooooouuuuuu

----------


## di2k

Mr. Etapexpert, Mr. BR1X, Bpk Rudi..
I have follow the guide to install etap 7.5 in my laptop, extract zip file from mr.br1x, copy it to dvd, but iso file contain zip file also. I extract it to my disk and install it with internet connection  disconnect and antivirus disabled. run peta 6. restart my laptop. After run etap, there's no activation dialog box, just dialog box for my comp name and others.
its look like etap is running on server or network. ( or maybe that's what its mean activation dialog box? ) because its different with an example of installing etap in pdf (forget who's share)
please advise... bless u all

----------


## di2k

or etap 7.5 does'nt work in laptop?

----------


## eko.sputro@yahoo.com

That's great..

Thanks Bpk.Rudi Tua for share the link Peta6.
Installation completed.

Warm regards,

----------


## di2k

Dear all,
any solve of my problem?
after finish install and run etap 7.5, this message appear (computer name or IP address of ETAP license server)  .. after I'd try to input serial no, second error message appear (ETAP (elm) has stopped working)
please view this image.. 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## di2k

Dear All,
Thank God, i hv successfully install ETAP 7.5.. about my problem during installation, its because i forgot to extract peta6 in C:\etap 750 folder.
when etap first run, its displaying IP server..... just click ok, dont fill anything on blank column. it will displaying serial number, use from mr setto72mr..
and finally it work
once again thanks for sharing,, and bless u all

----------


## fmms

Dear friends,
I have a problem in ETAP 7.5. I can not print one-line diagrams in this version of ETAP. Print Preview button worked but Print button is diactivated and even in print preview screen Print botton do not any thing.

----------


## br1x

yes, i confirm that button printer is disable. and during installation the register the secldap.dll is failed.
if I try to register it manually *. dll is not recognized as valid
someone can confirm this problem?

----------


## kpullo

Hi!!!
First: Thaks so much for all, in special for Mr Setto72mr.
I have the same problem that di2k.
I tried to install Etap 7.5 following this steps:


setup steps: 

1. Disable connection to internet 

2. Disable antivirus software on your computer 

3. Run Etap-7.5 installation from DVD. 

4. Select install + license manager, just follow theinstruction. 

5. When finish installation, dont run the software. 

6. Open folder LMSETUP \ SYSTEM32 \ DRIVERS on etap DVD 

7. Copy all files in the LMSETUP \ SYSTEM32 \ DRIVERS ----- to ------ C: \ Windows \ System32 \ Drivers \ 

8. Extract ETAP -------- Peta-6 then run file "etap6.exe" this is the software to bypass license. 

9. After finish install --------, then Reboot yourcomputer. 

10. Enable again your antivirus 

11. Run ETAP 7.5 application. 

11. Will show up window for license, click OK, thensoftware will ask for activation serial.

12. Enter Activation serial.

Are these steps right?

I have doubts in point 6 and 7. My PC have windows 7 64 bits.

In step 6, I have to found that in:
\ETAPSETUP\LM32SETUP\LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS
Why not in \ETAPSETUP\LM64SETUP\LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS?

In step 7, for windows 7 64 bit, is this ok? (7. Copy all files in the LMSETUP \ SYSTEM32 \ DRIVERS ----- to ------ C: \ Windows \ System32 \ Drivers \)

Otherwise, I dont know if i have a good peta 6. Where can I find it? When I apply it (the directory)?

Please, help me!!
Sorry for my Enghish.
Thaksss

----------


## eeeng02

Thanks Mr Setto72mr your Activation is really working. I use any ETAP 7.5.0 installation CD. It works.
I will try with ETAP 7.5.2 and let your guys know shortly. Installation is easy. Just install from CD restart and peta-6 enter Activation Done.
Confirm to br1x and fmms, Print button is disabled.

----------


## eeeng02

I did try peta-6 with ETAP 7.5.2 installation CD. It wasn't working. ETAP changes the way to read dongle (drivers.)
The peta-6 paths ds1490d.sys and ds2490.sys on to c:\program files\OperationTechnology Inc\ETAP License Manager 752.
But in version 7.5.2, there are no such file in that folder. OTI changes drivers names and locations. This why peta-6 is not working in ETAP 7.5.2.

----------


## kpullo

Dear all!!

I cant install etap 7.5 in windows 7 64 bits machine. I dont know what it happens?
Please, help me.
Thanks

----------


## kpullo

When I finish the installation, I apply peta 6. Then I run ETAP, click OK button and the program display these windows:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Whats wrong?

----------


## tasolo

Dear all~
please for -----ed etap 7.5 in window 64 bit.
Any body,help me. without virtual machine 
thanks

----------


## etapexpert

*Dear eeeng02,

Great to see your experiments. when you tried with your own 7.5 CD ( not the downloaded link here) did u noticed you are enable to print the model ?
If you are then please share your CD here. But if you tried with 7.5.2 and if it work then please share 7.5.2*

Thank you

Cheer !!!!

----------


## eeeng02

Mind 7.5.0 has disable print button.
I did try with 7.5.2. ----- does not work anymore.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## surgeArrester

can anybody repost again the etap 7.5.1 links?.. thanks..

See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Mind 7.5.0 has disable print button.
> I did try with 7.5.2. ----- does not work anymore.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi fmms, and eeng,
Interesting question, because at past, the printable material from etap is bad, so afterward I always print screen the etap drawing and paste in different office software.
but to answer your question, I tried this way and works fine:
1. Block the part that you want to print, then click : file - etap exchange -clipboard - export to clipboard. Then after finish, open microsoft-paint, then paste the file there.
2. another way : file - batch print ==> then select the file you want to print by click on the box, - OK - YES - then select your printer from setup - OK ==> done
3. another way : Use printpreview then select your printer, its OK

Well now, the printer button is not active, does not mean we can not print it, isn't it?

Hope this could help you.
Regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

> can anybody repost again the etap 7.5.1 links?.. thanks..



ups, is there 7.5.1 stuff already?

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Dear all,
> any solve of my problem?
> after finish install and run etap 7.5, this message appear (computer name or IP address of ETAP license server)  .. after I'd try to input serial no, second error message appear (ETAP (elm) has stopped working)
> please view this image.. 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi friend,

dont put anything on it, just OK
regards

----------


## Setto72mr

ETAP 7.5.0 Activation Code with "Print" button enabled:

%RZRSSNwC%Qrn%hRvCpRCw8+CvfpBx4tzfMu

Change the Activation Code in ETAPS.ini file:

C:\ETAP 750\ETAPS.ini

 :Blue:

----------


## surgeArrester

> ups, is there 7.5.1 stuff already?



ok,... sorry.. my mistake i thought that the etap you are talking about here is the etap 7.5.1.. i was then downloading the links provided on the beginning of the forum, but some files were not on the links anymore.. can anyone still upload etap?..

thanks.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> ETAP 7.5.0 Activation Code with "Print" button enabled:
> 
> %RZRSSNwC%Qrn%hRvCpRCw8+CvfpBx4tzfMu
> 
> Change the Activation Code in ETAPS.ini file:
> 
> C:\ETAP 750\ETAPS.ini



Great post brother, thank you very much.
Salam

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi Friends,

Do you have any idea of how to change ETAP serial number other than "12345678" ?
because actually we have licensed ETAP key with different serial number, so that when I print my work
I want show our legal serial number.

Please help.
Regards
Rudi Tua

----------


## Rudi Tua

My email is ruditua@gmail.com

----------


## khubar

> Hi Friends,
> 
> Do you have any idea of how to change ETAP serial number other than "12345678" ?



The only way is to change it in ----- , no way if you have no background on Reverse Eng.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> The only way is to change it in ----- , no way if you have no background on Reverse Eng.



Thanks khubar,
thats why I am asking, because I dont know ab. software reverse enginering.
Very much regards

----------


## br1x

Setto72mr, thanks a lot, great work

----------


## di2k

Dear Mr. Rudi Tua,


thanks for your advised... i successfully install it.
great thanks to mr. setto72mr too..

regardsSee More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## lemo

can anybody post etap 11 m.e.d.i.c.i.n.e. ?
or etap 7.5.0 64bit m.e.d.i.c.i.n.e..?

please

thanks.

----------


## miguelinx

Hi everyone,

the links for Etap 7.5 happen to be broken. Can anyone upload them again please?

Thanks!

----------


## nautel

Dear All,
The Link ETAP broke down. Please upload again.
LT.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Dear All,
> The Link ETAP broke down. Please upload again.
> LT.



I am willing to help you, but my internet speed is not very good.
Last experience to download 7.5, it tooks me 3 full days to download it, so I wonder that if I finish upload, maybe some files might be broken.
Any body could help our friend?
Regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

or maybe, if you just need certain file of the ETAP 7.5, please let me know so that I can upload less Mbyte.
Regards

----------


## awer5

please upload etap 7.5 installer again,thank you .

----------


## ndv133

Dear Rudi,

I have part 27 and 28 only.
please upload the remaining files.

Thank you.

----------


## jhunsg37

yah, please upload again the installer of etap 7.5.0... thanks

----------


## FURQUIM

> ETAP 7.5.0 Activation Code with "Print" button enabled:
> 
> %RZRSSNwC%Qrn%hRvCpRCw8+CvfpBx4tzfMu
> 
> Change the Activation Code in ETAPS.ini file:
> 
> C:\ETAP 750\ETAPS.ini




Dear Setto,

Please upload 7.5.0

Tks

----------


## elojo_8

can anyono upload the installer again, or create a ******* o ed2k link please

----------


## br1x

i reupload etap7.5 again.

01 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
02 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
03 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
04 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
05 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
06 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
07 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
08 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
09 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
10 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
11 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
12 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
13 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
14 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
15 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
16 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
17 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
18 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
19 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
20 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
21 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
22 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
23 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
24 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
25 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
26 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
27 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
28 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoy

----------


## miguelinx

Thank you so much "br1x"!!

See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## elojo_8

what is the password y tested this =//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$ an not work

----------


## andybrock

Could yo post the RAR password please

 :Adoration:

----------


## rahul_4097

Dear "br1x"
The rar password Please

----------


## mehrdad132

Dear "br1x"
=//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$  is not correct for new uploaded files, so if you can check and correct it...

tnX

----------


## jhunsg37

same here.. the given rar password=//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$ is no longer working.. please share the correct one.. thanks.

----------


## Wen An

good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## s0g0

The unrar password for Mr.Br1x 2nd upload is not the same i believe. could anyone here verify?

----------


## FURQUIM

Dear "br1x"
The rar password =//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$ isn't work.
Please help us

----------


## Rudi Tua

Dear friend,

As far as I've tried, it works. Once I got problem is that because downloaded file is not-complete/broken, and it shows as it was the rar pasword problem, but when I re-download all the files perfectly, it works fine.
One step to check wether the downloaded file is complete or not is to check the amount of the files, that all the file is at the same byte amount except the last files.
Hope this help you my friend.
Regard

----------


## FURQUIM

Dear Rudi,

All steps indicated is OK, but don't work.

What program do you use to extract?

Please help us

Tks

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Dear Rudi,
> 
> All steps indicated is OK, but don't work.
> 
> What program do you use to extract?
> 
> 
> 
> Please help us
> ...



Dear Furquim,

Please see my post in page 9 through page 10 of this thread. I also got the same problem at the first time.
Please examine that all files part 1~27 is the same size of 48.829kb and the last file is 22.856kb.
If either one of the part 1 through 27 is not the same, then you have to re-download it again.
One other way to solve is, please look carefully while you are unzipping it, and see at which part it is stop and give you the message. That file might be the problem.
Oh ya, I use 7zip software to unzip.
Hope you success
Regards

----------


## don_technology

> Dear Furquim,
> 
> Please see my post in page 9 through page 10 of this thread. I also got the same problem at the first time.
> Please examine that all files part 1~27 is the same size of 48.829kb and the last file is 22.856kb.
> If either one of the part 1 through 27 is not the same, then you have to re-download it again.
> One other way to solve is, please look carefully while you are unzipping it, and see at which part it is stop and give you the message. That file might be the problem.
> 
> 
> Oh ya, I use 7zip software to unzip.
> ...



Rudi estimated Tua good morning, and I checked the size of the 27 parts and part 28, have the right size. The problem is that when you enter the password. Next rar, =  / / BR1 \ \  = @ sS5834sF & $ $, the program. Rar desd the beginning indicates that the password is incorrect. Not even begin to assess any party. In my case I am using to unzip the files Winrar and 7zip and tells me the same problem, the password is incorrect. Really, all of us on this forum is because I really need the program and many like me, urgently, I greatly appreciate the work you've done so far to this forum Etap 7.5.0 really is a success , but this time you would appreciate that you please verify the password. rar, because it really is not working, we are several people from different countries of the world that we see and we are waiting for good news. Personally I think it would be important to change your password. Rar. Or you indicate something new we can do. I download the program and I'm just waiting for the password. Rar. Again, congratulations on your great work. We expect prompt response from you. Greetings. Thanks in advance.See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## don_technology

> i reupload etap7.5 again.
> 
> 01 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...




Rudi estimated Tua good morning, and I checked the size of the 27 parts and part 28, have the right size. The problem is that when you enter the password. Next rar, =  / / BR1 \ \  = @ sS5834sF & $ $, the program. Rar desd the beginning indicates that the password is incorrect. Not even begin to assess any party. In my case I am using to unzip the files Winrar and 7zip and tells me the same problem, the password is incorrect. Really, all of us on this forum is because I really need the program and many like me, urgently, I greatly appreciate the work you've done so far to this forum Etap 7.5.0 really is a success , but this time you would appreciate that you please verify the password. rar, because it really is not working, we are several people from different countries of the world that we see and we are waiting for good news. Personally I think it would be important to change your password. Rar. Or you indicate something new we can do. I download the program and I'm just waiting for the password. Rar. Again, congratulations on your great work. We expect prompt response from you. Greetings. Thanks in advance.

----------


## br1x

paaword: sorry!  but i have not password for uncompress this file

----------


## don_technology

> paaword: sorry!  but i have not password for uncompress this file



Hey, who could supply a password. This rar file?? And download it. It's urgent. Thanks before hand.

----------


## don_technology

Password .Rar??? Please. Help.

----------


## don_technology

=//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$ Password incorrect.

----------


## br1x

> =//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$ Password incorrect.



=//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$  is the old password


sorry! but i have not password for uncompress this file, is the new pwd

----------


## Deepak Duhan

> =//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$  is the old password
> 
> 
> sorry! but i have not password for uncompress this file, is the new pwd



Frds this is not working: sorry! but i have not password for uncompress this file

Pz share password for this.
Thanks

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Rudi estimated Tua good morning, and I checked the size of the 27 parts and part 28, have the right size. The problem is that when you enter the password. Next rar, =  / / BR1 \ \  = @ sS5834sF & $ $, the program. Rar desd the beginning indicates that the password is incorrect. Not even begin to assess any party. In my case I am using to unzip the files Winrar and 7zip and tells me the same problem, the password is incorrect. Really, all of us on this forum is because I really need the program and many like me, urgently, I greatly appreciate the work you've done so far to this forum Etap 7.5.0 really is a success , but this time you would appreciate that you please verify the password. rar, because it really is not working, we are several people from different countries of the world that we see and we are waiting for good news. Personally I think it would be important to change your password. Rar. Or you indicate something new we can do. I download the program and I'm just waiting for the password. Rar. Again, congratulations on your great work. We expect prompt response from you. Greetings. Thanks in advance.




Hi Don,

I've checked that the password I used before is the same with you've written. Well ... I dont know why you survive the problem, but as to my odd experience (see my post in page 9 & 10 of this thread), it was because the downloaded files is not perfectly accurate as demanded originally. 
but try this, try to download the first file and the latest file again, then try to unzip again. Let me know the result.
And please also consult with the originator who made the rar files you've download. maybe your downloaded files dows not match with the password. In that case you must ask the originator (whom I dont know)
If Only I have good internet line, maybe I can help you much more.
Best Regards

----------


## FURQUIM

Dear br1x,

help us with the new password, please.

----------


## FURQUIM

Dear br1x,

help us with the new password, please.

----------


## s0g0

I highly suspect the 2nd unloaded file(s) are bad since no one is able to unrar the file no marrter with new or old passdowrd, the ONLY solution is someone show your kind concern here and reupload it again, otherwise, we are just pray in the air...

----------


## notachance

hi All,



Pls re-upload etap 7.5

Thanks a lotSee More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## rocknroll

Report Manager for ETAP 7.5 is not working. Can anybody resolve this issue?

----------


## blue_28

> Report Manager for ETAP 7.5 is not working. Can anybody resolve this issue?



Hi  rocknroll,

Firstly we should have ETAP 7.5  :Smile:    Unfortunatelly, the downloaded 28 parts archive has no password..  Older version 7.0.0 ;  if you highlight input data in report manager, you will get the related report page.

Kind regards.

----------


## jahanzebafzal

> Hi Guys,
>  ETAP 7.5.0, not only of the series requires, requires an additional crak contact me I have the -----..



ack?



Do you have ETAP 11 -----?

----------


## blue_28

Hi friends ,

Can anyone please update the medcn6 link please? All links are deleted.

Thank you.

----------


## s0g0

Can anyone here show your kind concern about ETAP7.5.0, reupload it with no password. big thanks to u!

----------


## orlyboy

anyone has the working etap 750 on 64bit windows?
please share.

thanks

----------


## smzakaullah

Hi Everybody

If some one could help me please. While trying to printout the report (complete) from the report manager under etap-7.5, I received an error message stating (UFL 'u2lstrng' that implements this function is missing). How to solve this problem.

----------


## kumfuamor

> Hi Everybody
> 
> If some one could help me please. While trying to printout the report (complete) from the report manager under etap-7.5, I received an error message stating (UFL 'u2lstrng' that implements this function is missing). How to solve this problem.



smzakaullah,

The problem is due to uninstalling lower versions and reinstalling etap higher versions.
Locate and copy the *u2lstrng.dll* and *u2lsqrt.dll* files from the ETAP program directory i.e. (C:\ETAP 750) to C:\Program Files\Common Files\Business Objects\3.0\bin directory.... that's it it will print now the report.

----------


## kumfuamor

> Report Manager for ETAP 7.5 is not working. Can anybody resolve this issue?



rocknroll,

Here is the solution...

The problem is due to uninstalling lower versions and reinstalling etap higher versions.
Locate and copy the *u2lstrng.dll* and *u2lsqrt.dll* files from the ETAP program directory i.e. (C:\ETAP 750) to C:\Program Files\Common Files\Business Objects\3.0\bin directory.... that's it it will print now the report.

----------


## kumfuamor

> anyone has the working etap 750 on 64bit windows?
> please share.
> 
> thanks



contact me ....

----------


## smzakaullah

> rocknroll,
> 
> Here is the solution...
> 
> The problem is due to uninstalling lower versions and reinstalling etap higher versions.
> Locate and copy the *u2lstrng.dll* and *u2lsqrt.dll* files from the ETAP program directory i.e. (C:\ETAP 750) to C:\Program Files\Common Files\Business Objects\3.0\bin directory.... that's it it will print now the report.



I tried your provided solutiion, but problem is still the same. It is giving the same error. Please help.

----------


## kumfuamor

> I tried your provided solutiion, but problem is still the same. It is giving the same error. Please help.



What OS do you have is it 32bit or 64bit?

We have that problem before and the procedure I gave that resolved the problem.

If you are trying to view the report and it doesn't work with no error message that is a different scenario.See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## rocknroll

the solution u provided could not solve my problem. Basically problem i am having is that no selection in available in the report manager window e.g. complete, input data (transformer,bus,etc.),result or summary.

----------


## kumfuamor

> Basically problem i am having is that no selection is available in the report manager window e.g. complete, input data (transformer,bus,etc.),result or summary.



The error you're having is quiet different, if there are no selections in the report manager tab. Does the solution I gave you (see your inbox) resolved the problem?  Let me know.

----------


## kumfuamor

> Basically problem i am having is that no selection is available in the report manager window e.g. complete, input data (transformer,bus,etc.),result or summary.



The error you're having is quiet different, if there are no selections in the report manager tab. Does the solution I gave you (see your inbox) resolved the problem?  Let me know.

----------


## rocknroll

> The error you're having is quiet different, if there are no selections in the report manager tab. Does the solution I gave you (see your inbox) resolved the problem?  Let me know.



Thanks......i tried the solution provided.....but the Problem still persists...please let me know anything other i have to do.

----------


## AhrimanSefid

password Is Not Work




> !   E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part01.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part01.rar. Corrupt file or wrong password.
> !   E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part02.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part02.rar. Corrupt file or wrong password.
> !   E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part03.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part03.rar. Corrupt file or wrong password.
> !   E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part04.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part04.rar. Corrupt file or wrong password.
> !   E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part05.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part05.rar. Corrupt file or wrong password.
> !   E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part06.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part06.rar. Corrupt file or wrong password.
> !   E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part07.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part07.rar. Corrupt file or wrong password.
> !   E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part08.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part08.rar. Corrupt file or wrong password.
> !   E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part09.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file E:\313\22\91-03-22-ygh\91-03-22-ygh\ETAP75\ETAP75.part09.rar. Corrupt file or wrong password.
> ...

----------


## br1x

> password Is Not Work




use this: ----> sorry!  but i have not password for uncompress this file <----- is the right

----------


## di2k

> password Is Not Work



try to see page 5 on this threads... :Victorious:

----------


## breakdown

I confirmed      >>>>>         %RZRSSNAC%Qrn%hZrCxRf3uk+khVaZP?i4QT

----------


## AhrimanSefid

Plz Add only Password Working.

----------


## di2k

> Plz Add only Password Working.



Password to unzip  
=//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$
if u fail to unzip rar file? verify that all part complete (all same size except the last part)
password / s/n etap 7.5 
%RZRSSNAC%Qrn%hZrCxRf3uk+khVaZP?i4QT

----------


## AhrimanSefid

this password does n't work during unzip it shows error wrong password ,plz give me a true password plz

----------


## di2k

> this password does n't work during unzip it shows error wrong password ,plz give me a true password plz



>>Hello Rudi Tua,
Try this, look for the file named "ZETAPZ75.rar" and try extracting from there (instead of ZETAPZ75.part01.rar). use the password without spaces.
Sometimes the individual files (part01.rar, part02.rar, part03.rar,......) become faulty when downloaded from internet, sometimes its because of the failure of internet connection 
during the download of that particular file. (they do continue the download of file from the failure point but the CRC becomes faulty).


Now if i remember correctly in this case if the error says that "CRC mismatch for file ZETAPZ75.part05.rar" it meant that file ZETAPZ75.part04.rar is corrupted you will have to re download it.<<
this is original post from sarmad06 at page 10 of this thread, hope will help u to solve the problem...See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## AhrimanSefid

ZETAPZ75.rar Me Not Found Link Active plz Add New Link For Dl.
Thanks A Lot.

----------


## fx007

Hey guys, any progress on password for rar files (ETAP75.part01.rar - 28 files total)?

----------


## etapexpert

People are not understanding for what we die here. 
1) The link given for =//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$ Password is broken now.
2) The link given for " Sorry! but i have not password for uncompress this file" password is downloadable but password not working.

I am not understanding here what is the requirment to have password? To run the visitor hear and there ?
Guys ! Dont download the file given in this thread. Struggled for three hours to download it but no use.password not working.

Thanks

----------


## etapexpert

People are not understanding for what we die here. 
1) The link given for =//BR1\\=@sS5834sF&$$ Password is broken now.
2) The link given for " Sorry! but i have not password for uncompress this file" password is downloadable but password not working.

I am not understanding here what is the requirment to have password? To run the visitor hear and there ?
Guys ! Dont download the file given in this thread. Struggled for three hours to download it but no use.password not working.

Thanks

----------


## etapexpert

Dear members!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

go here. no need any password. 
And to move with further steps to install and use, please refer this thread from starting also thread for 7 . 0.
Before you install 7 . 5 , be aware that the project will not be able to print . for full functionality , use 7 . 0 .

----------


## ahmedooov

> step 1: Install Etap V.7.5.0
> Step 2: Copy madicine Etap V.6.0.0
> Step 3: Run Madicine
> Step 4: Restart 
> Step 5: Entry Activation Code "PrQs45 /0DmpR 9QjuV2 65gFwx ;VCxyu lmGDa/" 
> 
> Am unable to check as my laptop is at site in Russia. Please check & revert back does it works. All the best



hi 
i am ahmed from egypt
i all ready have the etap 7.5
but dont have the madicin
and also don't know how to  set up madicine  and activation code
could you please help me ?
thanks in advance

----------


## degolnice

Thank you so much setto for sharing etap 7.5 code it helps really a lot. I am new member from philippines!

----------


## castilho

Guys,

is it possible to install this copy of etap 7.5 on windows 7 64 bits?

Regards.

----------


## marting_08

how to install it? do i have to install each link individually?

----------


## yogacruise

Dear Sir,


Could you upload to 4 shared.com? thank you

----------


## enpelolo

Hi guys

Are the link for download Etap still working?

Any new version?. Need cample Ampacity calculation!!

Thanks

----------


## yogacruise

Thank good sharing

See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## ahmedhassanain

thanks

----------


## solution

ETAP 11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPyqMjV38MQ
solution4software@rambler.ru

----------


## Nald

Hey guys the link posted above wont work.. do you have other links? thanks

----------


## etapexpert

Lazy guy,

go here....

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jes

Hi. 
please can any one give me the link to download etap 7.5.2 for 64 bit windows 7 home premium.
i require it urgently.

----------


## Nald

Lazy Guy

I cannot download the link you gave.

----------


## Nald

Lazy Guy

Have you tried installing the link you have given me? Is it working? I want to know because if it is not working it will be a waste of time if I will download it.. hope you will have a reply..thnx

----------


## orlyboy

> Lazy Guy
> 
> Have you tried installing the link you have given me? Is it working? I want to know because if it is not working it will be a waste of time if I will download it.. hope you will have a reply..thnx



Yes it is fully working!

----------


## surgeArrester

Does anyone have already tried to install in on windows 64bit?.. that is, without using any vmare or virtual box.

----------


## pietro57

> what is the main advantage of 7.1[or]7.5 with 7.0 ?
> we all installed and c r a c k e d 7.0 version.let us enjoy with 7.0 as of now.
> 
> The guy who c r a c k e d this 7.0 is so great and we use such a 20000 pounds costly software on our laptop as free of cost .
> Just imagine with our expectation. why we need more than 7.0 ?



hi etapexpert,

MAY i request a copy or link of the full etap 7.0 with its ----- file folder? thanks

----------


## boriscc

> Does anyone have already tried to install in on windows 64bit?.. that is, without using any vmare or virtual box.



Hello:

I've read all the thread for ETAP 7.5.0 and could not find any answer to the question you made. It's possible to installa ETAP 7.5.0 on 32 bit system, but i think there is no m.e.d.i.c.i.n.e for 64-bit.

If there's an answer, please share.

THanks...

----------


## br1x

ETAP 7.5.0 run only in 32 bit system, not waste your time trying running at 64 bit

See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## bugserm

links are dead..kindly please reupload...thank you

----------


## Rudi Tua

Surgearester, 
I never find one up to now. I keep searching internet for that, but no one got any clue.
A friend of mind told me it is far difficult to create -------- for 64bit than 32bit, so I think that's why there is none for 64bit up to now.

----------


## surgeArrester

okay thanks.. i think i will settle for etap 7.5 using virtual box.

----------


## Monang

Dear Masters,

anybody can help me to install Etap 7.5.0 on win 7 64 Bit please??

I use this step

How to Install Etap-7.5
 - User with Administrative previledges can proceed for Installation -

1. Disable connection to internet
2. Disable antivirus software on your computer
3. Run Etap-7 installation from DVD/Harddisk.
4. select install + license manager, just follow the instruction. 
5. When finish installation, dont run the software.
6. Open folder x:\ETAPSETUP\LM32SETUP\LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS on etap DVD, 
   where "x" is your hd or dvd drive/virtual drive
7. copy all files in that folder to C:Windows\System32\Drivers
8. Goto c:\Program Files\Operation Inc. Technology ETAP Licence Manager and open the file ETAPKEY.exe. 
   A window will keep running. Let it be running.
9. Now Go to folder ----- and run file: "etap7.exe". This is the software to bypass license.
   this file is under DOS file, so you will see DOS application run. 
10.After finish installing ETAP7.exe, then Reboot your computer/laptop.
11.Enable again your antivirus
12.Run ETAp 7 application.
13.Will show up window for license , click OK, then software will ask for activation serial
   Enter Activation serial : 
   %RZRSSNwC%Qrn%hRvCpRCw8+CvfpBx4tzfMu  <------recomended print button enabled
                   or
   %RZRSSNAC%Qrn%hZrCxRf3uk+khVaZP?i4QT



I have problem on step 8, I cant find ETAPKEY.EXE on my computer.

help me please.. thanks,

Salam

----------


## Monang

Dear Masters,

anybody can help me to install Etap 7.5.0 on win 7 64 Bit please??

I use this step

How to Install Etap-7.5
 - User with Administrative previledges can proceed for Installation -

1. Disable connection to internet
2. Disable antivirus software on your computer
3. Run Etap-7 installation from DVD/Harddisk.
4. select install + license manager, just follow the instruction. 
5. When finish installation, dont run the software.
6. Open folder x:\ETAPSETUP\LM32SETUP\LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS on etap DVD, 
   where "x" is your hd or dvd drive/virtual drive
7. copy all files in that folder to C:Windows\System32\Drivers
8. Goto c:\Program Files\Operation Inc. Technology ETAP Licence Manager and open the file ETAPKEY.exe. 
   A window will keep running. Let it be running.
9. Now Go to folder ----- and run file: "etap7.exe". This is the software to bypass license.
   this file is under DOS file, so you will see DOS application run. 
10.After finish installing ETAP7.exe, then Reboot your computer/laptop.
11.Enable again your antivirus
12.Run ETAp 7 application.
13.Will show up window for license , click OK, then software will ask for activation serial
   Enter Activation serial : 
   %RZRSSNwC%Qrn%hRvCpRCw8+CvfpBx4tzfMu  <------recomended print button enabled
                   or
   %RZRSSNAC%Qrn%hZrCxRf3uk+khVaZP?i4QT



I have problem on step 8, I cant find ETAPKEY.EXE on my computer.

help me please.. thanks,

Salam

----------


## Monang

is it true? because on ETAP official site ver 7.5.0 is running on win 7 64 bit.
I try it but doesn't work  :Frown:

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi Monang, 
Just neglect step 8. I never did that step.
About 64bit, I still never found one. And a friend of mine told me it is hard to do such a way in 64bit, so don't dream on it up to today unless you are the software c r a c k e r 

Hope this help you.
Regards
Rudi Tua

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi Monang,

you buy this software, or download it from internet?

----------


## kokeixon

Intente de todo para instalar en una maquina de 64 bit win 7 y no obtuve xito, as&#237; que la uso con una maquina virtual, abra que esperar si sale alguna forma para 64. 
adi&#243;s
muchas gracias: Tenis:

----------


## leonardo57

Dear all,
Does anyone know if it's possible to C.R.A.C.K ETAP 7.5.2??

I need this version for my work but I dont know where I can download it

Regards!.

----------


## popy

I try to install ETAP 7.5, but i don't found teh step 9 of 

1. Disable connection to internet
2. Disable antivirus software on your computer
3. Run Etap-7 installation from DVD/Harddisk.
4. select install + license manager, just follow the instruction. 
5. When finish installation, dont run the software.
6. Open folder x:\ETAPSETUP\LM32SETUP\LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS on etap DVD, 
where "x" is your hd or dvd drive/virtual drive
7. copy all files in that folder to C:Windows\System32\Drivers
8. Goto c:\Program Files\Operation Inc. Technology ETAP Licence Manager and open the file ETAPKEY.exe. 
A window will keep running. Let it be running.
9. Now Go to folder ----- and run file: "etap7.exe". This is the software to bypass license.
this file is under DOS file, so you will see DOS application run. 
10.After finish installing ETAP7.exe, then Reboot your computer/laptop.
11.Enable again your antivirus
12.Run ETAp 7 application.
13.Will show up window for license , click OK, then software will ask for activation serial
Enter Activation serial : 
%RZRSSNwC%Qrn%hRvCpRCw8+CvfpBx4tzfMu <------recomended print button enabled
or
%RZRSSNAC%Qrn%hZrCxRf3uk+khVaZP?i4QT


Where I can found ETAP7.EXE?

Thanks for your help
Popy

----------


## kumfuamor

> Dear all,
> Does anyone know if it's possible to C.R.A.C.K ETAP 7.5.2??
> 
> I need this version for my work but I dont know where I can download it
> 
> Regards!.



why are you looking for ETAP 7.5.2 where there is etap 750 available here.
i think it is not practical to have higher version where you can use lower version.See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## popy

> I try to install ETAP 7.5, but i don't found teh step 9 of 
> 
> 1. Disable connection to internet
> 2. Disable antivirus software on your computer
> 3. Run Etap-7 installation from DVD/Harddisk.
> 4. select install + license manager, just follow the instruction. 
> 5. When finish installation, dont run the software.
> 6. Open folder x:\ETAPSETUP\LM32SETUP\LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS on etap DVD, 
> where "x" is your hd or dvd drive/virtual drive
> ...



Dear all,
does someone had install ETAP on WIN 7 (32)?
I try and it never ask the serail, I try to follow the instruction on one XP system and it's work directly......

If you have an idea?

Regards
Popy

----------


## Rudi Tua

Dear Popy, I've success install on Win-7 32, and the serial number is asked when you try to open the software for the first time.
Go for it.
Hope this help.

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi Popy
Please read all friends posting  before you post.
Regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

Dear Popy,

This is my installation procedure
1. Disable connection to internet
2. Disable antivirus software on your computer
3. Run Etap-7.5 installation from DVD.
4. select install + license manager, just follow the instruction.
5. When finish installation, dont run the software.
6. Open folder LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS on etap DVD
7. copy all files in the LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS ----- to ------ C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\
8. Extract ETAP -------- Peta-6 then run file " etap6.exe " this is the software to bypass license.
9. After finish install --------, then Reboot your computer.
10. Enable again your antivirus
11. Run ETAP 7.5 application.
11. Will show up window for license , click OK, then software will ask for activation serial
12. Enter Activation serial : 	%RZRSSNAC%Qrn%hZrCxRf3uk+khVaZP?i4QT	==> PRINTER DISABLED
				%RZRSSNwC%Qrn%hRvCpRCw8+CvfpBx4tzfMu  	==> WITH PRINTER ENABLED

----------


## popy

Ok thanks I'll try and i'll inform you
Regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi Dear Friends,

I found this link is still working 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Enjoy.

Regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi, 
Several friends still keep sending me email, asking for etap download link. 
and I found this link is still working, ==> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope this help for our new friends in ETAP.
Regards

----------


## makoae

Hi guys

this etap run over windows 7 64 bit, only if you use a virtual machine over XP 

i run like this way, and its okey  :Big Grin: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

bye bye

Mako_Ae

----------


## etapexpert

Will it wotks with window8 as well ?
could you explain us here how ?

Thank you

----------


## tranduyquang

> Dear Popy,
> 
> This is my installation procedure
> 1. Disable connection to internet
> 2. Disable antivirus software on your computer
> 3. Run Etap-7.5 installation from DVD.
> 4. select install + license manager, just follow the instruction.
> 5. When finish installation, dont run the software.
> 6. Open folder LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS on etap DVD
> ...



Can you upload etap6.exe again? I cannot find that file.

----------


## stendley

Hi guys,

Can anyone guide me on how can I download the software through the provided link. The link is dead.

Thank you.

----------


## sophaholic

My etap 7.5 failed to open memory mapped files for transient stability plot data ....



How to fix that error ?See More: Etap 7.5.0

----------


## leto

etap 7.5 on win 8?

somebody ???

----------


## Rudi Tua

etap 7.5 in Win-8 is just the same as install it on Win-7 or XP ...., but when in my case, I have experience because Win-8 is usually not otomatically install dotnetfx files ..., so ... comparing with installing etap in XP compare to win 8, the difference is only 2 ..., see this
1. the software compatibility ..., ==> before install software, right click the installer, and set the compatibility to XP SP-3, then after finished install, set again the installed etap software compatibility to XP SP-3
2. Dotnetfx-4, ==> make sure it is installed on your win-8

So :
- For XP     => install as usual
- For Win-7 => Install as for XP, then set the compatibility to XP SP-3
- For Win-8 => install as for Win-7, plus make sure the dot net fx 4 is installed.

and one more, ... etap 32bit version is unintentionally appeared to be "successfully" installed on 64 bit, but ... when we insert the activation code, it always give's error message.

OK, hope this will help you all.

Thanks brother

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Farzanazad

1. Disable connection to internet
2. Disable antivirus software on your computer
3. Run Etap-7 installation 
4. select install + license manager, just follow the instruction.
5. When finish installation, dont run the software.
6. Open DRIVERS folder in downloaded file (\ETAPSETUP\LM32SETUP\LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS )
7. copy all files in that folder to C:Windows\System32\Drivers
8. Goto c:\Program Files\Operation Inc. Technology ETAP Licence Manager and open the file ETAPKEY.exe.
A window will keep running. Let it be running.
9. Now Go to ----- folder and run Etap7-----.exe . This is the software to bypass license.
this file is under DOS file, so you will see DOS application run.
10.After finish installing Etap7-----.exe, then Reboot your computer/laptop.
11.Enable again your antivirus
12.Run ETAp 7 application.
13.Will show up window for license , click OK, then software will ask for activation serial
Enter Activation serial :
%RZRSSNwC%Qrn%hRvCpRCw8+CvfpBx4tzfMu <------recomended print button enabled
or
%RZRSSNAC%Qrn%hZrCxRf3uk+khVaZP?i4QT

----------

